# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Работа

## Красный_Кот

Незнаю поднимали ли подобную тему. Но как вы смотрите на "смысл жизни - работа". Вот когда не работаю чувствую что тупею.. что жизнь проходит бесмыссленно. А на работе наоборот наступает полная гармония..

----------


## dotosh

> Незнаю поднимали ли подобную тему. Но как вы смотрите на "смысл жизни - работа". Вот когда не работаю чувствую что тупею.. что жизнь проходит бесмыссленно. А на работе наоборот наступает полная гармония..


 Согласен,вот только как писал один умный автор:"Желательно иметь несколько ценностей для достижения(освоения) для страховки",чтобы не оказаться в вакууме,когда вдруг ценность неожиданно окажется освоенной.Тогда искать новую ценность будет гораздо труднее.В справедливости этой мысли убедился на собственной шкуре.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Человек, любящий свою работу, которая приносит ему удовлетворение, несомненно счастлив. Только не для каждого человека такой род деятельности найдется.




> А на работе наоборот наступает полная гармония..


   Кем вы работайте если не секрет?

----------


## огрызок тепла

счастье в работе чтоли?
а у меня наоборот сложилось такое впечатление, что когда человек не может найти себе место в этом мире, он уходит с головой в работу. если интересов нет, то остается только работа

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> что когда человек не может найти себе место в этом мире, он уходит с головой в работу. если интересов нет, то остается только работа


   Ну в том и дело, чтобы то что было интересно, являлось профессиональной деятельностью, а не просто работа, как средство прокормить себя. Ну к примеру мальчишка в детстве зачитался научной фантастикой, обыгрался во всякие халфлайфы и когда вырос стал физиком-ядерщиком, трудящимся на андронном коллайдере.
 Ну или врач, которому доставляет удовольствие лечить людей. Или музыкант.
Все это конечно единичные случаи...

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Человек, любящий свою работу, которая приносит ему удовлетворение, несомненно счастлив. Только не для каждого человека такой род деятельности найдется.
> 
>   Кем вы работайте если не секрет?


 системным администратором

----------


## U.F.O.

гы я тоже с ВТиАС (:

----------


## dotosh

> счастье в работе чтоли?


 Речь идет не о счастье, а о смысле жизни.Хотя я слышал мнение, что смысл жизни в том,чтобы быть счастливым.При таком подходе конечно смысл и счастье есть одно и то же.

----------


## Гражданин

как там у Кирпичей поётся : "Работа, работа, работа, зарплата, усмешка,виселица"

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Или как у Шнура "Степ, бай степ, пока от монитора не ослеп." Само понятие "работа" за последние полвека, как то изменилось...деградировало наверно как и все общество. 
Но я немного другую работу имел в виду, когда писал предыдущий свой пост в этой теме...АА к черту все.....

----------


## amoll

Видеть смысл жизни в работе то же самое, что видеть смысл жизни в спорте или в выращивании потомства. Все это способы не столько обрести смысл, сколько  заполнить экзистенциальную пустоту какой-либо деятельностью, оградиться от бесконечного мира рамками простого и понятного существования. Правда, только на время, потому что ответов, свободно уживающихся в бесконечности, они не дают, зато любую деятельность рано или поздно приходится заканчивать. Есть человеческие усталость, немощь и элементарное приедание.

----------


## Римма

Работа... у меня уже ощущение, что я живу на ней)) Особо когда 6-7 дневка и полный рабочий день, и бегаешь на 2-3х врачей))  

Скажем так - я бы не отказалась от отпуска...)))

----------


## amoll

Римма, а Вы купите корову!

----------


## Римма

Она будет работать, пока я буду в отпуске?)))

----------


## amoll

Нет, но когда Вы ее продадите, жить станет легче.
это ж бородатый анекдот... ;-)

----------


## Римма

:Wink: ))

а мне, в общем-то, нетяжело жить)))
вот возьму в мае 2 недели отпуска, если повезет... и буду спать до обеда и наверное ездить на дачу))

**впрочем, это уже флуд в такой серьезной теме))

----------


## antihuman

для меня работа -ад, каторга, добровольное рабство. сколько работ не менял, в итоге одно и тоже, через пару дней начинаю ненавидеть все, что с ней связано, саму работу, коллег, клиентов. со временем ненависть накатывает все больше и больше. в итоге невыдерживаю и ухожу.

----------


## [email protected]

> Незнаю поднимали ли подобную тему. Но как вы смотрите на "смысл жизни - работа". Вот когда не работаю чувствую что тупею.. что жизнь проходит бесмыссленно. А на работе наоборот наступает полная гармония..


 Немного некорректно сформулировано на мой взгляд. "Работа" слишком емкое понятие. Человек может поставить смыслом жизни какой - либо дело, а может всю жизнь скажем, траншеи копать. ИМХО от копания траншей за год так отупеешь что и думать разучишься.

----------


## Irene

Последние несколько лет меняла работу каждый год - хотелось чувства новизны, наверное. Так получалось, что каждая последующая работа была лучше предыдущей в плане заработной платы и профессионального роста. Я не увольнялась - переводилась, чтобы не портить трудовую. А теперь поняла - любая работа мне рано или поздно надоест. Кому-то повезло с мировосприятием, и работа приносит радость. А меня через несколько месяцев начинает утомлять и раздражать. И я уволилась в никуда. И меня это почему-то совсем не волнует  :Smile:

----------


## МаксимНазаров

Смысл жизни - сама жизнь, как ни крути. А раюота - лишь ее часть и средство удовлетворения своих насущных потребностей в моральном удовлетворении, общении, связях, деньгах итд

----------


## Irene

> Смысл жизни - сама жизнь, как ни крути. А раюота - лишь ее часть и средство удовлетворения своих насущных потребностей в моральном удовлетворении, общении, связях, деньгах итд


 Эм-м-м, а если нет таковых потребностей - в общении, связях, моральном удовлетворении, да и в деньгах почти нет потребности  :Wink: 

Тогда зачем работать?

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> Эм-м-м, а если нет таковых потребностей - в общении, связях, моральном удовлетворении, да и в деньгах почти нет потребности 
> 
> Тогда зачем работать?


 БЫть такого не может. По крайней мере у развитогго человека))

----------


## sea

> Человек, любящий свою работу, которая приносит ему удовлетворение, несомненно счастлив. Только не для каждого человека такой род деятельности найдется.


 Позвольте не согласиться. Другое дело, что не каждый человек без помощи профконсультанта может для себя такую профессиональную область определить.

----------


## Irene

> БЫть такого не может. По крайней мере у развитогго человека))


 Ну вот, видишь - деградирую все больше и больше))  Какой выход? - Убить себя (ап стену, например).

----------


## [email protected]

> Эм-м-м, а если нет таковых потребностей - в общении, связях, моральном удовлетворении, да и в деньгах почти нет потребности 
> 
> Тогда зачем работать?


 Забей в поисковик "пирамида Маслоу" и посмотри что там стоит на первой ступени  :Wink:

----------


## buster777

Я где-то пол года думал о суициде...Потом мне помогли устроится на не плохою при моих обстоятельствах работу...вот уже 6 месяцев там работаю...Директор верующий человек, поэтому атмосфера на работе в общем нормальная....надеюсь, что всё будет гуд....

----------


## огрызок тепла

главное, чтоб работа нравилась. мне моя работа надоела, но я к людям привыкла. сегодня  разговаривали, выяснилось, что большинство людей держатся на работе только из-за коллектива(((

----------


## NEET

"Главное, чтобы костюмчик сидел"))

Ымхо вся наша жизнь - работа. Правда неплохо бы узнать что делать и какая з/п)

----------


## псилоциб

> Незнаю поднимали ли подобную тему. Но как вы смотрите на "смысл жизни - работа". Вот когда не работаю чувствую что тупею.. что жизнь проходит бесмыссленно. А на работе наоборот наступает полная гармония..


  А Вы везунчик, надо сказать!   Ведь многие люди наоборот уже вешаться готовы из-за проклятой работы!  :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у меня отпуск целых две недели. случайно так получилось, так только осенью отпустить должны были. но мне так хотелось летом в отпуск. только вот поехать никуда не смогу, денег нет и времени уже, все нужно заранее делать.
а во время отпуска меня как всегда будут доставать по телефону. типа как это сделать, как то и почему вот здесь вот так вот. ну это всегда так бывает(((и еще бывает, что потом неделю нужно разгребать то, что эти специалисты без меня наработали за две недели, а там черт ногу сломит.

----------


## Olga

А я завтра получу свою первую зарплату в жизни. Никогда и нигде раньше не работала. Уже не важно на что я потрачу. Важен сам факт, что я такая самостоятельная стала, приятно себя реализовывать. Оказалось не страшно работать, и мне даже очень нравится)))

----------


## U.F.O.

если бы это была работа на стройке уровень радости от зарплаты подскочил бы до небес и вылетел в космос

----------


## Olga

А там много платят? Или ты издеваешься?) Если честно, мне не деньги главное (мне муж и так все покупает), и на стройке - точно не для меня. Мне больше интеллектуальная работа нравится, можно сказать почти "богема" - мир искусства))) не важно что я делаю, главное как себя ощущаю

----------


## U.F.O.

блин, а мне муж ничего не покупает, и наверное это всё потому, што у меня нет мужа. на стройке платят катострофически мало и работа там на износ, чего только стоит разгрузка стекловаты и прочих геморойных утеплителей на крышу. мне тоже нравится интеллектуальная работа, по специальности "ителлектуал", но специальзироваться в этом году не получилось, хотя и безделие меня тоже устраивает. но в силу того, што у меня нет мужа, мне приходится работать самому. я не издевался, после такой работы(на стройке) зарплата это, што то ах*енно божественное. первые 2000 хочется спустить только на спиртное и на прочие гуляния после тяжёлого рабочего дня.

----------


## slightly?mad

"Уже не важно на что я потрачу"
Потрать все деньги на подарок мужу

----------


## Olga

я действовала по велению сердца) Дали деньги, я сказала, что это моя первая зарплата, были аплодисменты))) ну, типа я горжусь собой, потом пошла по магазинам зарплату тратить. Первое че купила, почему-то духи для сестры (надеюсь, что понравятся) - это она меня из того состояния выдернула, к доктору со мной ездит, я терь с ней часто общаться стала. Мужу купила футболку и рубашку, он был рад, седня в ней и пошел, сказал, что я из него гламурного падонка решила сделать. а я говорю, я типа "как художник" я тебя так вижу))) Только тссссс.. я ниче тут не писала, он мне запрещает на этот форум заходить, чтоб я опять в депресняк невпала. а то вдруг вы меня тут плохому научите)
а.. еще осталась треть зарплаты.. ну пусть пока в конвертике полежит.. пока не буду ее тратить

----------


## slightly?mad

> я действовала по велению сердца


 ... удачи на работе, да и во всем. Искренность вдохновляет, и поражает ( на сегодняшний день)

----------


## bravo

Да ну нафиг я вот работаю и понимаю что это пипец каждый раз возращаясь с работы понимаю что лучше повеситься или утопиться вообщем остановить это всё, потому что работая понимаешь, что всё завязано по кругу и это угнитает, работа - деньги - оплата существования и снова работа, живу с родителями личных отношений не построить так как слишком я гордый наверное человек, чтоб, вести девушку в квартиру родителей хоть она и трёх комнатная, да и знакомства с девушками как то странно проходит вроде встречаемся есть симпатии, целуемся, заигрываем, хотя я вечно как заторможенный,  сам это осознаю ну нечего поделать не могу, харизма отсутствует напрочь, вообще не какого позитива не исходит от меня, странно вообще как со мной девушки гуляют и хотят знакомиться, наверное из за денег. сам осознаю что в этой жизни всё уже продинамил нормальную работу с достойным заработком не нашёл, да и нормально работа с моим подходом к жизни наверное была бы удовлетворена только при открытие собственного бизнеса на который денег похоже нет и не будет, да и природная красота с каждым годом убывает работа сводит её на нет... вообщем надоело всё это...

----------


## Дима_

> Каждому своё, конечно. Но когда больше ничего нет в жизни, почему бы не сделать смыслом жизни работу?


 Для этого надо чтоб на работу взяли, а чтоб взяли, надо много уметь!

----------


## Дима_

Чтоб опыт приходил, надо учиться, но лень сильнее.

----------


## Unity

> Да ну нафиг я вот работаю и понимаю что это пипец каждый раз возращаясь с работы понимаю что лучше повеситься или утопиться вообщем остановить это всё, потому что работая понимаешь, что всё завязано по кругу и это угнитает, работа - деньги - оплата существования и снова работа...


 Так может и Не быть!  :Smile:  Зачем горбатиться на кого-то расходуя затем добрую треть зарплаты на оплату коммунальных услуг? Тепло и электроэнергию можно добывать и другими способами (солнечные коллекторы, ветрогенераторы, фотоэлементы, двигатели Стирлинга, тепловые насосы + [дорогостоящее, признаться] оборудование для автономного энергоснабжения), – и платить более долгие годы ни за что никому не придётся. Ну а сколько %-ов зарплаты уходит на пропитание, – лишь потому, что мы в своё время не удосужились разбить свой сад и огород (узнайте больше о перманентной агрокультуре, – и удивитесь!). Сколько денег уходит зря на отопление зимой, – из-за не энергоэффективных наших жилищ? 
Фактически, мы работаем зря, – и сомнительное «удовольствие» от занятости – единственный бонус всего этого! Мы зря прожигаем своё время, – ибо недалёки мы, ибо «традиция такова»!.. Ну а сколько же времени остаётся нам, чтобы Жить? Творить, исследовать, любить, заниматься лишь, что нам действительно интересно?

----------


## огрызок тепла

моя работа меня убивает. я работаю в гадюшнике.
 продвигаются по карьерной лестнице те, кто умело дует в задницу начальству. тем, кто имеет собственное мнение никогда не продвинуться.
 выворачивает от лицемерия. я ж такая профессионалка, без меня никак, только я могу разобраться и вообще самая умная. млять...где мое повышение в конце концов, раз я такая вся самая лучшая? нет и не будет. и знаете почему? потому что я профессионалка, я знаю свою работу от и до, я обучаю новеньких, я  найду и разберусь со всеми косяками и расхождениями в отчетах. если меня перевести на другую должность, то кто будет  каждый месяц косяки прятать и отчеты сверять? если в этом только я и разбираюсь? им тупо не выгодно меня повышать и переводить на другую должность. так и получается, что в нашей компании  продвигают тех, кто на своей нынешней должности бесполезен. и где справедливость млять?  уже начала в открытую хамить начальству и издеваться. ничего они мне не сделают. и все почему? потому что смотрим выше, я ж профессиналка и никто кроме меня  этот участок работы не знает.  тошнит уже от этой работы.

----------


## Дима_

В США надо бежать! Там вас и по лестнице продвинут, полиция нормальная. Знаю тех, кто туда переехал. Говорят, они лучше теперь живут.

----------


## Гражданин

Огрызок пепла, понимаю тебя... 
Дима, я тоже знаю примеры,кто неплохо устроился переехав в США. Но далеко не всем это суждено. Я вот думаю на это лето поехать, подкопить денег надо.

----------


## Dalia

> В США надо бежать! Там вас и по лестнице продвинут, полиция нормальная. Знаю тех, кто туда переехал. Говорят, они лучше теперь живут.


 А может стоит попробовать изменить Россию? Хуже все равно не будет. Молодежь очень позитивно настроена на изменение системы общества. Мы очень часто в школе разговариваем на тему смены правительства, изменения общественного сознания в лучшую сторону, реформ системы образования, экологических и экономических проблем. И мы уверены, что улучшения возможны, но "взрослые" люди, взять хотя бы наших родителей и учителей, смеются над нашими "революционными" (по их словам) целями, и говорят что все это бесполезно, что Россия неспособна к прогрессу и никогда не сможет соответствовать европейскому уровню. И как отвечать на это? :Confused:  Естественно с таким настроем ничего не изменится!

----------


## псилоциб

> А может стоит попробовать изменить Россию? Хуже все равно не будет. Молодежь очень позитивно настроена на изменение системы общества. Мы очень часто в школе разговариваем на тему смены правительства, изменения общественного сознания в лучшую сторону, реформ системы образования, экологических и экономических проблем. И мы уверены, что улучшения возможны, но "взрослые" люди, взять хотя бы наших родителей и учителей, смеются над нашими "революционными" (по их словам) целями, и говорят что все это бесполезно, что Россия неспособна к прогрессу и никогда не сможет соответствовать европейскому уровню. И как отвечать на это? Естественно с таким настроем ничего не изменится!


  Боюсь показаться пессимистом, но Россия, действительно, пока не способна к социальному прогрессу - уже 20 лет у нас наблюдается социальный регресс. Мы на 100% превратились в обычную страну Третьего Мира типа Индии, Китая, Бразилии, Пакистана. Разница лишь в том, что перечисленные страны медленно но верно развиваются, модернизируясь (даже не имея таких ресурсов как Россия), Россия же - попросту деградирует. 

Здесь образовался замкнутый круг. Дело в том, что ни одна революция не делается снизу ("низы" лишь используются частью недовольных "верхов", коим хочется свергнуть самые-самые "верхи"). Но есть ли у нас такие недовольные "верхи"?!
 На поверку оказывается, что таковых нет. Самая верхушка социально-экономической пирамиды России - энерго-сырьевые магнаты (те, кого принято называть избитым слово - "Олигархи"). Этой верхушке вообще плевать на народ, ибо народ для них не является даже дойной коровой. Дойная корова для них - сама территория России (хозплощадка, на которую в случае вымирания титульной нации - русских, можно запустить кучу таджиков с китайцами - также точно будут работать на нефтегазовых месторождениях). От Энергосырьевого Олигархата никаких позитивных изменений ждать не приходится, мало того - они будут всеми силами тормозить любые прогрессивные начинания (снятие России с нефтегазовой иглы в частности) - им как и наркодилеру не выгодно чтобы наркоман слез с иглы....

 Чуть пониже стоят те буржуи, которые рубят бабло не на нефти, газе, электроэнергии, а уже на рабском труде миллионов наших с вами сограждан Это буржуи-производственники (конечно очень неточное название, но пока условно  назовём их так). И этих сволочей также всё устраивает - никакого высокотехнологического и высокоморального общества им не нужно, ибо в построение такого общества необходимо вкладывать много ума, а у "новых русских", перепрыгнувших из спортивных штанов рэкетиров 80-90 годов, в деловые костюмы, уровень интеллекта и уровень культуры остался тот же самый, что и раньше. 
Дойную коровку - простой народ они подкармливать лишний раз не настроены - их и так всё устраивает. Результат - крайне низкотехнологическое производство (уже даже китайцы с индийцами смеются над нашим оборудованием на заводах - 50-х годов), и ужасно дорогой и при этом ужасно неэффективный бизнес. Как сам же Великий и Ужасный Путин признался однажды относительно производственно-технической ситуации в экономике - "мы проедаем советское наследие"..... Как только оно будет проедено окончательно, будет катастрофа такая, что мало не покажется... Этот слой буржуазии, является той силой, которая всеми силами поддерживает существующие порядки.  Их бы конечно перевешать всех на столбах, но кто этим будет заниматься? Кто станет иннициатором? Ведь единственная хотя бы относительно серьёзная сила, противостоящая режиму - ваххабиты, а русскому народу и иным коренным народам России уж точно с ними не по пути!

Интеллигенция (те кто хоть как-то могли бы разшевелить народ) крайне слаба, малочисчлена и деморализована. Самая талантливая её часть давно умотала за бугор, либо на худой конец - в Москву (но Москва-то это уже давно не Россия). Остальная часть вынуждена унижено, сжав от бессильной злобы зубы, пахать в офисах на буржуев, имеющих уровень интеллекта братка-рэкетира с какой-нибудь барахолки (см. выше - почему). Часть интеллигенции крайне озлоблена и предпринимает судорожные попытки что-то сделать, но её власть усиленно сажает по тюрьмам за "экстремизм" и "разжигание розни", утапливая их в среду уголовников и наркоманов, окончательно ломая им жизнь. 

Ну а простой народ имеет настолько низкий уровень культуры и знаний об окружающих реалиях в плане причинно-следственных связей социально-экономическо-политической жизни, что на простых мозолистых работяг надежды никакой - особенно на тех, кто месяцами не просыхает от водки. Социальная и национальная сознательность - крайне низкая. Наблюдается даже некое преклонение перед бандитской буржуазией, что проявляется неким жалким бычьим подражанием крутизне буржуев. Как был раньше культ начальника, так и остаётся. Культ начальника - это вообще большая беда России, особенно в сочетание с разобщённостью и равнодушием ко всему. 

Что менять к лучшему? Да и для кого? Каким-то наивным подросткам в школах может и кажется, что возможны какие-то сдвиги к позитиву, но жизнь по мере их взросления даст им понять что к чему на самом деле.  

Россия потребляет где-то около 20% от мирового потребления героина - это лишь официальны цифры Госнаркоконтроля (и это какие-то несчастные 143 млн. человек населения от почти 7 млрд. населения планеты), а ведь многие не имея денег на героин колются дезоморфином и коаксилом - по сути накрозаменителями, от которых люди сгнивают заживо в считанные месяцы. 

Если и будут какие-то изменения к более прогрессивному устройству, то только через реки крови - богачи свою власть без бойни не отдадут. А когда бояре сорятся у холопов лбы трещат. Да и то скорее всего это возможно лишь при некоей помощи из вне - у самих "экстремистов" (особенно у левых) нет денег на политическую борьбу. Когда-то германский капитал протащил большевиков к власти (благо что 2-ой Рейх кайзеровский пал - и долг большевикам было уже некому возвращать). Также и сейчас можно расчитывать только на иностранную помощь, а за неё придётся расплачиваться потом (и скорее всего какими-то территориями). 

Так что нет у России, раздираемой на части торгашами-мародёрами, сейчас никаких шансов на действительно позитивные революционные изменения.

----------


## Дима_

> А может стоит попробовать изменить Россию?


 Идея хорошая, но как её реализовать?
*Но есть ли у нас такие недовольные "верхи"?!* есть, но их враги делают "откат", и недовольных верхов мало.

----------


## псилоциб

> Так может и Не быть!  Зачем горбатиться на кого-то расходуя затем добрую треть зарплаты на оплату коммунальных услуг? Тепло и электроэнергию можно добывать и другими способами (солнечные коллекторы, ветрогенераторы, фотоэлементы, двигатели Стирлинга, тепловые насосы + [дорогостоящее, признаться] оборудование для автономного энергоснабжения), – и платить более долгие годы ни за что никому не придётся. Ну а сколько %-ов зарплаты уходит на пропитание, – лишь потому, что мы в своё время не удосужились разбить свой сад и огород (узнайте больше о перманентной агрокультуре, – и удивитесь!). Сколько денег уходит зря на отопление зимой, – из-за не энергоэффективных наших жилищ? 
> Фактически, мы работаем зря, – и сомнительное «удовольствие» от занятости – единственный бонус всего этого! Мы зря прожигаем своё время, – ибо недалёки мы, ибо «традиция такова»!.. Ну а сколько же времени остаётся нам, чтобы Жить? Творить, исследовать, любить, заниматься лишь, что нам действительно интересно?


 Unity! Для того, чтобы стало так, как Вы мечтаете (да и я тоже), уже сам по себе необходим усердный труд - как интеллектом, так и мозолистыми руками (но главным образом - интеллектом - для повышения технологического уровня). 
Вопрос-то в том, что те усилия немногих оставшихся в стране умных трудолюбивых и честных людей, которые могли бы быть использованы в достижение более прогрессивного жизнеустройства, уходят в Чёрную Ненасытную Дыру - в построение Распрекраснейшего Гламурного Рая для богатых. 
Самые богатые люди России - главный враг всего остального нашего народа. Богачам выгодно держать людей в тупости, пьянстве, загружая простых людей бессмысленным для них трудом, запугивая бедностью, безработицей и преступностью, развращая людей пропагандой скотского секса и безпринципного насилия. Им выгодно изматывание народа в гонке за деньгами, ибо измотанный и оболваненный народ вряд ли сможет добраться своими ножами до буржуйских глоток и буржуи это знают.  
 Мы строим не то будущее, которое Вы кратко описали, мы строим - Гламурный Рай для избранных бандитов-буржуев и Электронный Концлагерь для себя.

----------


## псилоциб

> моя работа меня убивает. я работаю в гадюшнике.
>  продвигаются по карьерной лестнице те, кто умело дует в задницу начальству. тем, кто имеет собственное мнение никогда не продвинуться.
>  выворачивает от лицемерия. я ж такая профессионалка, без меня никак, только я могу разобраться и вообще самая умная. млять...где мое повышение в конце концов, раз я такая вся самая лучшая? нет и не будет. и знаете почему? потому что я профессионалка, я знаю свою работу от и до, я обучаю новеньких, я  найду и разберусь со всеми косяками и расхождениями в отчетах. если меня перевести на другую должность, то кто будет  каждый месяц косяки прятать и отчеты сверять? если в этом только я и разбираюсь? им тупо не выгодно меня повышать и переводить на другую должность. так и получается, что в нашей компании  продвигают тех, кто на своей нынешней должности бесполезен. и где справедливость млять?  уже начала в открытую хамить начальству и издеваться. ничего они мне не сделают. и все почему? потому что смотрим выше, я ж профессиналка и никто кроме меня  этот участок работы не знает.  тошнит уже от этой работы.


   Хамите и издеваетесь над начальством?! И при этом оно считает Вас незаменимой?! Хм... отрадное исключение из общей кадровой политики в нашей стране, сводящейся к двум основным правилам:
1) Начальник - Царь и Бог;
2) Незаменимых - нет.
Радуйтесь! Ибо большинству интеллигентов (да и не только им) пришлось уйти с работы да ещё и с "волчьим билетом", только лишь за косой взгляд в сторону тупого но могущественного начальства! 

Остаётся надеятся лишь на молодёжь, которая родилась уже после падения Советской Власти, воспитывавшей в подрастающих поколениях дисциплинированность и культ начальства (чем, собственно, и пользовались впоследствии буржуазия, да и до сих пор пользуется). 
Это новое поколение не приемлет начальников, для них нет авторитетов.... 
Ну да время покажет! Может наступит ещё славное времечко для баррикад и бутылок с зажигательной смесью, массового неповиновения буржуазной власти, ибо, как показывает практика - суды, прокуратуры и трудинспекции - крайне слабый аргумент в борьбе против жадного и бессовестного работодателя!

----------


## Дима_

Верхи строят, а не мы. И те, кто в СМИ. Телик, раидо, интернет, книги. Надо иметь доступ к СМИ и огромную власть. Вот Ельцин, имея власть, обстрелял Белый дом и ввёл свои порядки. Что такое власть? Это то, с помощью чего ты управляешь другими людьми. Звучит бредово, но это единсенный способ изменить Россию.

----------


## псилоциб

> Верхи строят, а не мы. И те, кто в СМИ. Телик, раидо, интернет, книги. Надо иметь доступ к СМИ и огромную власть. Вот Ельцин, имея власть, обстрелял Белый дом и ввёл свои порядки. Что такое власть? Это то, с помощью чего ты управляешь другими людьми. Звучит бредово, но это единсенный способ изменить Россию.


  Так, а я о чём? О том же! 
Только верхи по-настоящему на что-то влияют. Революционное движение в России, если вспомнить прошлое, зародилось вообще среди дворянства - те же декабристы после войны 1812 года. С тех пор прошло целых 100 лет (!) до Великого Октября, но факт остаётся фактом - революция, убившая монарха, зародилась в недрах богатейших монархических кругов, как это ни  парадоксально!   

Видите ли... Для серьёзных революционных изменений во всей социально-экономической жизни страны (не для банальных дворцовых переворотов) необходим полный слом старого сознания широчайших слоёв народных масс и одновременно формирование нового сознания. Так на рубеже 19-20 столетий у русского народа было сломано старое церковно-догматическое сознание и заменено на классово-материалистическое (собственно на диалектический материализм К. Маркса и Ф. Энгельса). Для своего времени это был колоссальный прорыв! Этот прорыв продвигали далеко не самые бедные люди. Тот же В. Ульянов-Ленин имел ведь дворянское происхождение. 
Сейчас для такого рода прорыва не наблюдается каких-либо предпосылок. Лично я вижу спасение России в некоем сильно модернизированном марксизме, в совокупности с анархическими практиками социального сопротивления. Но вбить это в голову инертного и развращённого народа без досутпа к СМИ - не возможно. Так это и останется на уровне вот таких вот интернет-сообщений. Буржуазия не даст возможности пробиться свободолюбивым взглядам через СМИ - уничтожат и задушат на корню. Есть деньги - будет и доступ к СМИ для влияния на народ, нет денег - сиди и не рыпайся - посодют. 

Ну а что касается упомянутого Вами ельцина, то он был не более чем пешкой. Довольно инертной и пассивной. Он говорил с трибуны то, что ему писали на бумажке. Он делал то, что ему говорили на Западе сделать... Прогибался под зарождавшуюся энергосырьевую буржуазию, безудержно сам обогащаясь. Он подписывал документы, которые ему приказывали подписывать, суя при этом буржуйско-бандитские и американские деньги под нос. 
Это не лидер, это - тогдашний телеведущий, кукла на верёвочках (ну собственно как и ныненшине П.. и М.., то же самое только более респектабельно и разумно выглядещее политическое шоу, нежели тогдашний "лидер" с опухшей от пьянок рожей).

----------


## Дима_

Тут пишут "Надо/хочу менять Россию", а вот как менять, не пишут... "Хотеть" и "Иметь возможность сделать" - разные вещи! Что тогда хотят те, кто пишет что хочет менять Россию?

----------


## псилоциб

> Тут пишут "Надо/хочу менять Россию", а вот как менять, не пишут... "Хотеть" и "Иметь возможность сделать" - разные вещи! Что тогда хотят те, кто пишет что хочет менять Россию?


  Да если просто хотя бы "хотят" изменить сию несуразную страну - и то хорошо! Ведь ежели подавляющее большинство в стране этого хотят, то появляются уже хотя предпосылки к каким бы то ни было изменениям на уровне массового сознания. 
Другое дело, что для того чтобы большинство "захотело" нужно чтобы кто-то СМОГ бы повлиять на это самое массовое сознание, ответственное за "хотение". А это могут сделать только те, кто очень близок к верхам общества. А для того, чтобы СМОЧЬ надо опять же необходимо захотеть - верхи и те кто к ним приближён (а так же и те кто просто кости с барского стола получают) не хотят ничего менять в стране. Их всё устраивает. В этом и проблема. Всё хорошо прекрасная маркиза - прямо как известном мультфильме! 

Пир во время чумы с нескончаемыми "танцами на льду" по ТВ пока что продолжается! 

Но воля и возможность к изменениям может прийти из вне. Россеянская буржуазия сама похоже того до конца не понимая (либо относясь к этому безразлично), не кормя свою армию рабочих и интеллигентов - кормит чужую. Во-первых оставшиеся мозги продолжают утекать из страны в страны далеко не дружественные России, а во-вторых озлобленная интеллигенция, желая насолить ненавистным бандитам-буржуям, в будущем вполне сможет пойти на союз хоть с самим Чёртом дабы свалить с трона своих опостылевших христопродавцов!

----------


## Dalia

> Боюсь показаться пессимистом, но Россия, действительно, пока не способна к социальному прогрессу - уже 20 лет у нас наблюдается социальный регресс. Мы на 100% превратились в обычную страну Третьего Мира типа Индии, Китая, Бразилии, Пакистана. Разница лишь в том, что перечисленные страны медленно но верно развиваются, модернизируясь (даже не имея таких ресурсов как Россия), Россия же - попросту деградирует.


 А когда по-вашему она будет способна? Точнее сказать, когда МЫ будем СПОСОБНЫ к прогрессу? Если мы будем сидеть и думать как все плохо, то ничего не изменится. Сначала надо поменять настрой. 



> Здесь образовался замкнутый круг. Дело в том, что ни одна революция не делается снизу ("низы" лишь используются частью недовольных "верхов", коим хочется свергнуть самые-самые "верхи"). Но есть ли у нас такие недовольные "верхи"?!


 "Верхи" будут довольны до тех пор, пока "низы" не возникают. К примеру Франция: на днях прокатились протесты по всей Франции против пенсионной реформы. Бастуют все - и студенты, и школьники, и рабочие, и нефтяники. Правительству так или иначе придется отменить реформу, иначе ой-ёй что начнется. А что у нас в России? У нас хотят увеличить пенсионный возраст на 10 лет. Сейчас у женщин пенсионный возраст 55 лет, а у мужчин 60. Если это увеличится до 65 и 70, при средней продолжительности жизни у женщин 74 года, а у мужчин 61 год. Получается что больше половины россиян не доживут до пенсии!



> На поверку оказывается, что таковых нет. Самая верхушка социально-экономической пирамиды России - энерго-сырьевые магнаты (те, кого принято называть избитым слово - "Олигархи"). Этой верхушке вообще плевать на народ, ибо народ для них не является даже дойной коровой. Дойная корова для них - сама территория России (хозплощадка, на которую в случае вымирания титульной нации - русских, можно запустить кучу таджиков с китайцами - также точно будут работать на нефтегазовых месторождениях). От Энергосырьевого Олигархата никаких позитивных изменений ждать не приходится, мало того - они будут всеми силами тормозить любые прогрессивные начинания (снятие России с нефтегазовой иглы в частности) - им как и наркодилеру не выгодно чтобы наркоман слез с иглы....


 Не будем забывать что все "олигархи" - наши с вами соотечественники. Если мы не можем убрать этих "старых олигархов", то может стоит постараться сделать всё возможное, чтобы не появлялись "молодые олигархи". У нас сейчас в стране "культ денег", а в Европе - "Семья". Почему маленькие дети мечтают иметь крутую тачку и много денег, а не семью и любовь? Может потому что родители только и говорят им:"Если будешь хорошо учиться, то будешь много зарабатывать", а не учат человеческим ценностям - любви, чести, справедливости, патриотизме?



> Чуть пониже стоят те буржуи, которые рубят бабло не на нефти, газе, электроэнергии, а уже на рабском труде миллионов наших с вами сограждан Это буржуи-производственники (конечно очень неточное название, но пока условно  назовём их так). И этих сволочей также всё устраивает - никакого высокотехнологического и высокоморального общества им не нужно, ибо в построение такого общества необходимо вкладывать много ума, а у "новых русских", перепрыгнувших из спортивных штанов рэкетиров 80-90 годов, в деловые костюмы, уровень интеллекта и уровень культуры остался тот же самый, что и раньше. 
> Дойную коровку - простой народ они подкармливать лишний раз не настроены - их и так всё устраивает. Результат - крайне низкотехнологическое производство (уже даже китайцы с индийцами смеются над нашим оборудованием на заводах - 50-х годов), и ужасно дорогой и при этом ужасно неэффективный бизнес. Как сам же Великий и Ужасный Путин признался однажды относительно производственно-технической ситуации в экономике - "мы проедаем советское наследие"..... Как только оно будет проедено окончательно, будет катастрофа такая, что мало не покажется... Этот слой буржуазии, является той силой, которая всеми силами поддерживает существующие порядки.  Их бы конечно перевешать всех на столбах, но кто этим будет заниматься? Кто станет иннициатором? Ведь единственная хотя бы относительно серьёзная сила, противостоящая режиму - ваххабиты, а русскому народу и иным коренным народам России уж точно с ними не по пути!


 На всех можно найти управу, главное захотеть. Ну а ваххабиты это уже слишком!



> Интеллигенция (те кто хоть как-то могли бы разшевелить народ) крайне слаба, малочисчлена и деморализована. Самая талантливая её часть давно умотала за бугор, либо на худой конец - в Москву (но Москва-то это уже давно не Россия). Остальная часть вынуждена унижено, сжав от бессильной злобы зубы, пахать в офисах на буржуев, имеющих уровень интеллекта братка-рэкетира с какой-нибудь барахолки (см. выше - почему). Часть интеллигенции крайне озлоблена и предпринимает судорожные попытки что-то сделать, но её власть усиленно сажает по тюрьмам за "экстремизм" и "разжигание розни", утапливая их в среду уголовников и наркоманов, окончательно ломая им жизнь.


 С этим полностью согласна. Увы, но интеллигенцию действительно забили.



> Ну а простой народ имеет настолько низкий уровень культуры и знаний об окружающих реалиях в плане причинно-следственных связей социально-экономическо-политической жизни, что на простых мозолистых работяг надежды никакой - особенно на тех, кто месяцами не просыхает от водки. Социальная и национальная сознательность - крайне низкая. Наблюдается даже некое преклонение перед бандитской буржуазией, что проявляется неким жалким бычьим подражанием крутизне буржуев. Как был раньше культ начальника, так и остаётся. Культ начальника - это вообще большая беда России, особенно в сочетание с разобщённостью и равнодушием ко всему.


 Вот и я про что говорю. Но ведь  этим же можно бороться! Этого нет в той же Германии, Франции, Голландии. Значит выход есть! 



> Что менять к лучшему? Да и для кого? Каким-то наивным подросткам в школах может и кажется, что возможны какие-то сдвиги к позитиву, но жизнь по мере их взросления даст им понять что к чему на самом деле.


 Что менять? Всё менять. Для кого? Для нас с вами. И если бы не было наивных подростков, верящих в лучшее будущее, и строящих это самое будущее, то не было бы нас вообще. Люди бы давным-давно просто поперевешивались от понятия "что к чему на самом деле". Как сказал мистер Хемингуэй: "Мир - прекрасное место. За него стоит бороться".



> Россия потребляет где-то около 20% от мирового потребления героина - это лишь официальны цифры Госнаркоконтроля (и это какие-то несчастные 143 млн. человек населения от почти 7 млрд. населения планеты), а ведь многие не имея денег на героин колются дезоморфином и коаксилом - по сути накрозаменителями, от которых люди сгнивают заживо в считанные месяцы.


 Не от хорошей жизни колются. Банальный уход от проблем. "Мне плохо живется, ну и пусть" Ведь чтобы стало лучше, нужно что-то делать, а нам делать лень. Мы лучше уйдем в запой/астрал/виртуал. Это конечно же легче.



> Если и будут какие-то изменения к более прогрессивному устройству, то только через реки крови - богачи свою власть без бойни не отдадут.


 Для цивилизованного способа борьбы у нашего народа интеллекта не хватает и смелости, а чтобы через "реки крови" - тоже силы нужны. А у нас вся страна в апатии. 



> Так что нет у России, раздираемой на части торгашами-мародёрами, сейчас никаких шансов на действительно позитивные революционные изменения.


 Надеюсь что СЕЙЧАС шансов нет, а ЗАВТРА будут.

----------


## Дима_

*когда МЫ будем СПОСОБНЫ к прогрессу?* - поправочка. Когда Я буду способен к прогрессу. Вы говорите только за себя и управляете только собой!!
*На всех можно найти управу, главное захотеть.* - грубая ошибка. Проверено на собственном опыте! На одном желании никуда не уедешь. Надо время, средства, действия, организованность, деньги.
*Что менять? Всё менять.* - вы не сказали самого главного! КАК менять!
*Надеюсь что СЕЙЧАС шансов нет, а ЗАВТРА будут.* - шансы сами не появляются! Их надо делать!

----------


## Dalia

> Лично я вижу спасение России в некоем сильно модернизированном марксизме, в совокупности с анархическими практиками социального сопротивления.


  :EEK!:  Звучит пугающе. 



> Но вбить это в голову инертного и развращённого народа без досутпа к СМИ - не возможно. Так это и останется на уровне вот таких вот интернет-сообщений. Буржуазия не даст возможности пробиться свободолюбивым взглядам через СМИ - уничтожат и задушат на корню. Есть деньги - будет и доступ к СМИ для влияния на народ, нет денег - сиди и не рыпайся - посодют.


 А кто вам собственно мешает встать в ряды СМИ или создать собственную партию? Никто вас не держит, ну а трудности естественно будут, и не малые трудности. Нужны будут деньги и кулаки. Кулаки есть, а деньги заработать можно и разгружая вагоны, попутно продумывая план по смене правительства :Big Grin:

----------


## Dalia

> *когда МЫ будем СПОСОБНЫ к прогрессу?* - поправочка. Когда Я буду способен к прогрессу. Вы говорите только за себя и управляете только собой!!
> *На всех можно найти управу, главное захотеть.* - грубая ошибка. Проверено на собственном опыте! На одном желании никуда не уедешь. Надо время, средства, действия, организованность, деньги.
> *Что менять? Всё менять.* - вы не сказали самого главного! КАК менять!
> *Надеюсь что СЕЙЧАС шансов нет, а ЗАВТРА будут.* - шансы сами не появляются! Их надо делать!


 Ну так давайте вместе думать! Один человек ничего не сможет сделать. А нас, недовольных нынешней системой, много. Почему бы не попробовать? На крайний случай у нас всегда есть под боком веревка и мыло))

----------


## Дима_

> А кто вам собственно мешает встать в ряды СМИ или создать собственную партию?


 Для это надо иметь миллионы, много людей, в одиночку такое не делается! Dalia, вы нам пример покажите, пробейтесь в СМИ, создайте партию, и мы тогда за вами пойдем! А то предлагать - это все, а как делать - так никого.

----------


## Dalia

> Для это надо иметь миллионы, много людей, в одиночку такое не делается! Dalia, вы нам пример покажите, пробейтесь в СМИ, создайте партию, и мы тогда за вами пойдем! А то предлагать - это все, а как делать - так никого.


 Ну смотрите!  :Big Grin:  В наших местных газетах я давно печатаюсь, а в партию только после 35. Через 18 лет я вас найду!  :Big Grin:

----------


## псилоциб

Dalia! Я внимательно прочитал Ваши посты. Не буду отвечать на каждую реплику. Отвечу в целом:
Дело в том, что у Вас многое свелось к пресловутому слову - "МЫ". А что такое "МЫ" применительно к России? Да нет никакого МЫ на самом деле! 
Есть я, есть Вы, есть "Дима" тут тоже и есть даже некие таинственные "Осколки тепла", но нет никакого МЫ. Общество окончательно атомизировалось. Есть совокупность индивидуумов, каждому из которых плевать на судьбы других. Все живут по принципу - "пока меня не трогают - всё хорошо". 

Также у Вас многое сводится к сравнению политической жизни России с таковой на Западе. Но только не забывайте, что Запад стал тем, что он из себя представляет, по большому счёту по причине политики ограбления своих колоний в Африке, Азии, Лат.Америке. Легко построить сытое высокотехнологическое общество с "правами человека" на чужом горбу! У России же такой возможности не было никогда. Это одна из отличительных черт истории построения русской цивилизации, русского мира.     Нам за всю нашу историю грабить было некого, кроме самих себя - отсюда и такая аномально предательская богатая элита страны (такая элита часто встречается в странах Лат Америки а Африки - свои же народы они продавали в рабство). 

Теперь насчёт возможностей какой-либо борьбы в стране и о том, что якобы низы могут застваить верхи призадуматься. Ну где-нибудь на Западе может и могут - опять же сытое общество, привыкшее нажимать не на свои народы Европы, а вылазить за счёт народов Азии, Африки, Лат.Америки. В Европе действуют по принципу - "лучше бить чужих, чем своих", ПОТОМУ И НЕ ТРОГАЮТ ДЕМОНСТРАНТОВ протестующих против пенсионной реформы - они же СВОИ в восприятии их элит! А посмотрите что этот же Запад (Евроатлантическая Цивилизация) вытворяла во Вьетнаме, Камбодже, Сомали, Панаме, Югославии, Ираке, Афганистане и... список её жертв ещё далеко можно продолжить. Отсюда, кстати, и возникновение фашизма - тоже чисто западного порождения, как попытка вернуть бывшие колонии и приобрести новые (СССР например в 1941 г.) для того, чтобы снять часть эксплуатации со своих народов и перебросить нагрузку по содержанию Запада на другие народы.  
А что у нас в этой связи?  Власть как была отчуждена от народа ещё  многие века назад, так это у нас и сохраняется. У нас лучше лишний раз простелются перед иностранными державами, откупившись от них дешёвыми ресурсами, чем накормят свой же народ. Вот так мы и становимся теперь в один ряд в Африкой, Азией, Латинской Америкой - кормить империалистический Запад, который внутри себя очень хорошо соблюдает "ценности демократии" и "права человека". 
Русские - это чужой народ для Власти и таковым он был для неё всегда. Вспомните на каком преимущественно языке говорило дворянство в XIX веке? На русском ли? Да они же все были то франкоманы, то англофилы, то германофилы! Русское дворянство никогда не было русским по своему духу, ему было чуждо то, чем жил народ. 
По сути у нас всегда была империя, вывернутая на изнанку - отношения "эксплуататор и эксплуатируемый" у нас простираются не во вне традиционных территорий титульной нации (как та же Британская Империя например), а вовнутрь самой себя. Результат такого выворачивания колониализма  -  безжалостно эксплуатируется  и ограбляется свой же народ, который сотнями лет тупо отплачивает властям своей преданностью и патриотизмом за это издевательство. Интересное тому подтверждение - известно, что Император отменил в Грузии (официально - владения Российской Империи) крепостное право гораздо раньше чем оно было отменено собственно для самих русских на большей части Империи. Грузины жили относительно свободно, а русский народ эту свободу оплачивал своим горбом - получается так. 
 Лично мне патриотизм уже просто опротивел до невозможности, патриотизм (да и национализм тоже) тут просто сводится к очередному политическому разводу лохов....

НЕТ ЗДЕСЬ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ДЛЯ СЕРЬЁЗНОГО СОПРОТИВЛЕНИЯ по двум основным причинам:
1) люди просто не видят врага и даже не понимают где он находится и что он из себя представляет (а раскрыть им глаза никто не позволит - посодют за "экстремизм" сразу же). Разобщённость людей из этого проистекает, потому что враги их разобщали, уничтожая традиционный русский общинный уклад;
2) в случае малейшего возбухания людей просто либо перестреляют всех либо посадят гнить заживо в тюрьме - народ для ниж чужак, которого надо грабить и бить чтоб не сопротивлялся грабежам. Если и позволят кому-то постоять с транспарантами на площадях, то только ежели это будет выгодно самой Отечественной Элите.
У нас банальный буржуазно-полицейский режим в стране - этим всё сказано. 

Теперь что касается того, что деньги на политическую борьбу якобы можно заработать разгрузкой вагонов....... Вы что серьёзно?!?!  Этим можно заработать только радикулит и геморрой в заднице, но никак не деньги на создание каких-либо партий, движений и уж тем более на покупку места в СМИ. Да и силёнок-то на политические баталии останется после разгрузки вагона с цементом ?  

Вот эта Ваша фраза конечно содержит некое рациональное зерно: "На крайний случай у нас всегда есть под боком веревка и мыло))".  
Но сами подумайте - когда Вас не дай дог посодют в СИЗО за экстремизм (раз Вы там в Энгельсе печатаетесь в местных газетах), то такими балагами цивилизации как веревка и мыло Вам просто не дадут воспользоваться, заставив как следует страдать и мучаться. А чтобы соратники из Вас не сделали мученицу - политическую икону, то сфабрикуют ещё и уголовные дела о присвоении государственного бабла на 2-3 млрд. руб. и статьи УК за совращение малолетних. И самое страшное - это то, что для сознания основной массы тупого народа такие информационные и судебно-следственные манипуляции вполне прокатят. 

Так что сознательной и интеллектуальной части народа пока что остаётся три варианта: 
1) отупение (меньше знаешь - лучше спишь);
2)  использование своего интеллекта попросту в мошенничестве (нет нормальной экономики в большинстве городов страны - нет поля для приложения интеллекта), умножая зло в стране, внося вклад в ограбление своего же народа - коль скоро не получилось убежать в сытые страны с "правами человека"...
3) верёвка и мыло (благо данные товары пока ещё не такие уж и дорогие).  :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## псилоциб

Уважаемых Модераторов я заблаговременно хотел бы попросить не удалять сии несколько политизированные посты, какими бы на первый взгляд далёкими от общей суицидальной тематики они ни казались. Дело в том, что люди должны знать почему именно они находятся в подавленном психическом состоянии (не касается тех, кто распускает нюни относительно "несчастной любви"). Должны знать кому выгоден общий суицидальный настрой нашего народа, а мы и так уже на 2-ом месте по суицидам в мире. При этом тема "работа" очень тесно взаимоувязывается с таким серьёзнейшим политическим вопросм, как эксплуатация трудового народа и всяческое его буржуазно-полицейское угнетение.

----------


## Dalia

Вы меня убедили)) Значит все-таки придется ждать "часа X"((
И спасибо за ваши ответы! Уж извините,если раздражаю, просто очень хотелось узнать мнение взрослых, опытных людей. А вы уж очень интересно рассказываете))

----------


## Dalia

Значит, прав Дима, бежим в Штаты :Big Grin:  Хотя что-то мне подсказывает, что там и своих хватает.

----------


## Дима_

Наш враг - это Система, в которой миллионы людей и их оборудование. Чтобы сломать Систему, надо заиметь столько же миллионов и много оборудования! Пока не получите инструмент, который будет не слабее Системы, ничего не будет!

----------


## Dalia

А как же без системы? Система все равно должна быть какая-нибудь. Иначе нельзя. Иначе все пойдет прахом. Вы имеете ввиду какую-то определенную систему?

----------


## Дима_

Тут говорили "изменить Россию", а не сломать.

----------


## Дима_

Посмотрел ваканси - там либо опыт в работе нужен, либо возраст определенный, либо пол, либо физичесике данные, либо от моего дома далеко, либо уметь что-то надо. 90% работ сразу отсеиваются! Если я ничё не умею, чего делать та  :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]

Да, я вот себе год назад за три месяца не нашел работу. А идти дворником или уборщиком, да еще убираться 100 килограммовой моечной машинкой за 6-8 тысяч - чуть ли не на каторга, нет никакого желания.

----------


## Dalia

Мда... Такой расклад как-то и вправду не очень((

----------


## Irene

Не работаю с марта (работала кадровиком)... не могу и не хочу, деньги "на черный день" кончились, что завтра будет, не знаю. Сплю целыми днями.

----------


## [email protected]

> Не работаю с марта (работала кадровиком)... не могу и не хочу, деньги "на черный день" кончились, что завтра будет, не знаю. Сплю целыми днями.


 Мм.. а почему не работаешь, если можно спросить?

----------


## Irene

апатия. энергия и жажда жизни практически на нуле.

----------


## Unity

> Мы строим не то будущее, которое Вы кратко описали, мы строим - Гламурный Рай для избранных бандитов-буржуев и Электронный Концлагерь для себя.


 Значит, надежды нет?..  :Frown:  
Нет смысла даже пытаться хоть что-нибудь хоть сколь-нибудь Здесь изменить, распространяя в Сети пагубные для нынешней [анти]социальной Системы идеи? Мечтая и упрямо пытаясь создать свой образцово-показательный пассивный и (главное для нашей страшной страны) дешевый эко-дом с автономной гелио-ветровой мини-электростанцией, горячим водоснабжением и, может быть, даже отоплением, обеспечиваемым солнечными коллекторами, окруженный садами, лесами и парками, радиальными участками с процветающей пермакультурой… И нет тогда смысла в новом поколении, коему бы с пелёнок прививалась мысль о том, что правительство этой страны, – враг №1 гражданину и что всю эту Систему подавно стоит подтачивать и ломать в меру сил, возможно, даже ценой своей собственной жизни…  :Big Grin:  Можно идти и тихо вешаться, смирившись с тем, что вокруг нас, – ад?..  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Нет смысла даже пытаться хоть что-нибудь хоть сколь-нибудь Здесь изменить, распространяя в Сети пагубные для нынешней [анти]социальной Системы идеи? Мечтая и упрямо пытаясь создать свой образцово-показательный пассивный и (главное для нашей страшной страны) дешевый эко-дом с автономной гелио-ветровой мини-электростанцией, горячим водоснабжением и, может быть, даже отоплением, обеспечиваемым солнечными коллекторами, окруженный садами, лесами и парками, радиальными участками с процветающей пермакультурой…


 Самая большая проблема в том, что мы все с разных городов - раз, большинство нас, абсолютное большинство вовсе не инициативные люди, они не только скажут, что это утопия, но и банально приехать друг к другу из города в город хотя бы встретиться не захотят, не смогут и будут утыканы в свои проблемы...(( В чем я уже давно и убедился) Или искать со своего города или с другого города искать... как минимум перебирая сотни суицидников с кем найдешь общий язык, доверие, потом полгода пообщаетесь, а потом только он решится на встречу.
Нужен другой вариант решения проблемы.

----------


## Гражданин

Как там у Кирпичей:"работа,работа,работа,зарплата,усмешка,ви  селица..."
И как говорил Грей:"были бы стоящие люди,можно было бы и увидиться..."

----------


## Unity

> Наш враг - это Система, в которой миллионы людей и их оборудование. Чтобы сломать Систему, надо заиметь столько же миллионов и много оборудования! Пока не получите инструмент, который будет не слабее Системы, ничего не будет!


 По-вашему, – дабы сокрушить грозный «линкор», Непременно Необходим равный ему по силе корабль?.. Может быть, подобной стратегии «честного поединка» также есть некие альтернативы? Действительно, можно устраивать принципиально-честные «рыцарские» поединки (в которых, Убеждена, мы обязательно проиграем, – ведь кто платит – тот и диктует правила), – и можно смело использовать беззаконие, подлость, коварство – по принципу «…сражайся с врагом его же оружием». «На войне все средства хороши», – в особенности, если «бороться» приходится с явно-деструктивными умонастроениями и противоестественным, навязанным извне «образом жизни» в социуме, нас породившем.  :Big Grin:  Зачем против «корабля» выставлять такое же «судно»? Не лучше ли в нужный момент попросту отравить воздух на мостике, причинив вражескому судну максимальный ущерб с минимальными затратами сил (помните катастрофу польского «Борта №1»? Что может «змея», лишенная Головы?..)?  :Smile: 
P.S. Порой микротравма способна порождать макро-последствия, возможно, даже летальные… Бесполезно, как кажется, бороться с Системой честными методами, уповая на некое подавленное и спящее здравомыслие народных масс, что внезапно очнутся от многовекового наваждения и рьяно, все, как один, присоединятся к борьбе…  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Самая большая проблема в том, что мы все с разных городов - раз, большинство нас, абсолютное большинство вовсе не инициативные люди, они не только скажут, что это утопия, но и банально приехать друг к другу из города в город хотя бы встретиться не захотят, не смогут и будут утыканы в свои проблемы...(( В чем я уже давно и убедился) Или искать со своего города или с другого города искать... как минимум перебирая сотни суицидников с кем найдешь общий язык, доверие, потом полгода пообщаетесь, а потом только он решится на встречу.
> Нужен другой вариант решения проблемы.


 Наиболее оптимальным кажется вариант с переездом десятков уставших от своей серой затравленной городской жизни людей (преимущественно, – социофобов) в некую тихую живописную деревеньку, дабы попросту отдохнуть, успокоить порядком расшатанные за долгие годы существования в городе нервы. Дабы впервые в жизни спокойно пожить в окружении прочих людей, – ведь вряд ли фоб станет опасаться иного же фоба, – ведь страшно обоим и обеим прекрасно известно о страхе другого – поэтому, полагаю, всем будет легче преодолевать психологический барьер, отделяющий нас ныне от прочих «здравых» людей, никогда не сталкивающихся с Нашей Проблемой и потому, к сожалению, неспособных понять наши "странные" страхи.  :Frown: 
Мир, покой, искомая социальная изоляция от внешнего мира, лишь знакомые рядом… Идиллия, как по мне. Умереть ведь, – в любом случае умрём – но что плохого в том, чтобы просто пожить «по-своему» последние несколько лет. Город с сотнями незнакомцев вокруг, – не моя судьба, в такой атмосфере действительно хочется поскорей умереть…  :Frown:

----------


## псилоциб

> По-вашему, – дабы сокрушить грозный «линкор», Непременно Необходим равный ему по силе корабль?.. Может быть, подобной стратегии «честного поединка» также есть некие альтернативы? Действительно, можно устраивать принципиально-честные «рыцарские» поединки (в которых, Убеждена, мы обязательно проиграем, – ведь кто платит – тот и диктует правила), – и можно смело использовать беззаконие, подлость, коварство – по принципу «…сражайся с врагом его же оружием». «На войне все средства хороши», – в особенности, если «бороться» приходится с явно-деструктивными умонастроениями и противоестественным, навязанным извне «образом жизни» в социуме, нас породившем.  Зачем против «корабля» выставлять такое же «судно»? Не лучше ли в нужный момент попросту отравить воздух на мостике, причинив вражескому судну максимальный ущерб с минимальными затратами сил (помните катастрофу польского «Борта №1»? Что может «змея», лишенная Головы?..)? 
> P.S. Порой микротравма способна порождать макро-последствия, возможно, даже летальные… Бесполезно, как кажется, бороться с Системой честными методами, уповая на некое подавленное и спящее здравомыслие народных масс, что внезапно очнутся от многовекового наваждения и рьяно, все, как один, присоединятся к борьбе…


  Истину глаголите! Другое дело откуда и каким образом нанести такую микротравму с макропоследствиями? Пока никто в нашей стране не знает. Архимед говорил - "Дайте мне точку опоры и я переверну мир!". Но пока такую точку опоры в России ещё никто не нашел.

----------


## псилоциб

> Наиболее оптимальным кажется вариант с переездом десятков уставших от своей серой затравленной городской жизни людей (преимущественно, – социофобов) в некую тихую живописную деревеньку, дабы попросту отдохнуть, успокоить порядком расшатанные за долгие годы существования в городе нервы. Дабы впервые в жизни спокойно пожить в окружении прочих людей, – ведь вряд ли фоб станет опасаться иного же фоба, – ведь страшно обоим и обеим прекрасно известно о страхе другого – поэтому, полагаю, всем будет легче преодолевать психологический барьер, отделяющий нас ныне от прочих «здравых» людей, никогда не сталкивающихся с Нашей Проблемой и потому, к сожалению, неспособных понять наши "странные" страхи. 
> Мир, покой, искомая социальная изоляция от внешнего мира, лишь знакомые рядом… Идиллия, как по мне. Умереть ведь, – в любом случае умрём – но что плохого в том, чтобы просто пожить «по-своему» последние несколько лет. Город с сотнями незнакомцев вокруг, – не моя судьба, в такой атмосфере действительно хочется поскорей умереть…


  А вот здесь немножко не согласен. Во-первых потому что нет чёткой грани между т.н. "социофобами" и всеми остальными не менее страждущими и мучающимися людьми, а во-вторых сами эти личности - "социофобы" вряд ли смогут друг с другом ужиться в этих деревньках - никакой идиллии там не будет, вероятнее всего начнутся ссоры и склоки из-за крыши над головой, земли поплодороднее и еды. К тому же те, кто себя считают социофобами, не имеют навыка социального взаимодействия с другими людьми (в том числе и с другими социофобами, если не считать просиживания задницы в инете) и они просто не смогут соорганизоваться в нечто единое, чтобы вместе такую рай-деревню выстроить. Ну а ехать в уже готовую среднестатистическую российскую деревню с её тупыми алкашами-гопниками (явно не социофобами) смысла нет вообще - городские страдальцы сбегут оттуда в первый же день - это обычное современное умирающее село, явно не способствующее ликвидации суицидальных умонастроений. 
Если вспомнить традиционные русские деревни, то в них было характерно то, что например избы молодой семье строились всей деревней сразу и очень быстро - таковы были традиции русской общинной жизни, ныне утраченные полностью либо оставшиеся лишь в деревнях староверов. Однако, следует помнить что люди в то время не были социофобами и даже слова такого не знали и даже само явление такое не смогли бы себе вообразить. Оторванная от цивилизации деревня может существовать полноценно лишь на началах взимно доброжелательной общинности, что явно идёт вразрез с умонастроениями "социофобов".

----------


## псилоциб

> Значит, надежды нет?..  
> Нет смысла даже пытаться хоть что-нибудь хоть сколь-нибудь Здесь изменить, распространяя в Сети пагубные для нынешней [анти]социальной Системы идеи? Мечтая и упрямо пытаясь создать свой образцово-показательный пассивный и (главное для нашей страшной страны) дешевый эко-дом с автономной гелио-ветровой мини-электростанцией, горячим водоснабжением и, может быть, даже отоплением, обеспечиваемым солнечными коллекторами, окруженный садами, лесами и парками, радиальными участками с процветающей пермакультурой… И нет тогда смысла в новом поколении, коему бы с пелёнок прививалась мысль о том, что правительство этой страны, – враг №1 гражданину и что всю эту Систему подавно стоит подтачивать и ломать в меру сил, возможно, даже ценой своей собственной жизни…  Можно идти и тихо вешаться, смирившись с тем, что вокруг нас, – ад?..


 На Ваш вопрос отвечу - Да! 

Я оптимист и верю в человечество, но не в Россию. Великое будущее будет не в России, покрайней мере из нынешнего проглотско-бандитского общества РФ ничего путного выйти не может по определению. 

Дело в том, что предпосылок на подъём людей на борьбу (в чём бы она ни выражалась) в России на сегодняшний день не имеется вообще. Вы знаете что сейчас происходит во Франции в связи с наметившейся там пенсионной реформой. А теперь представьте себе - Правительство Российской Федерации объявляет о повышении пенсинного возраста (ну скажем до 70 лет - тут так скорее всего и поступят). Какова будет реакция населения нашей страны? Правильно - никакой, за исключением нескольких малочисленных митингов в Москве и крупных городах, от которых толку - "0", и за исключением недовольного нытья в интернете. Такой массовости и таких действий как во Франции не будет здесь никогда! И имейте в виду даже несмотря на такое сопротивление масс Н. Саркози сразу сказал, что правтиельство не отступится от намеченной реформы! Это даже во Франции так прислушиваются ко мнению народа, а что говорить о России?! 

Всероссийские стачки и забастовки в России организовывались как ни странно на рубеже 19 и 20 веков всякого рода революционерми, эволюционировавшими чуть позднее в большевиков. Но чтобы этот процесс хотя бы только начался пришлось менять сознание народных масс ещё с 1812 года - около 100 лет. 

А у нас в наше время процесс изменения коллективного сознания народа (если это можно назвать ещё народом) даже ещё не начинался. То что мы с Вами в инете мечтаем о солнечных коллекторах, ветроэнергетике и тому подобных вещах нисколько не касается нашего в целом по-бандитски туповатого народа (последние оставшиеся мозги продолжают рваться на Запад, упорно не желая оставаться в кошмарном Отечестве). Большинство населения страны даже ни разу не выходило в Инет и не выйдет никогда и поэтому то, что мы тут ноем по поводу какое у нас херовое правительство и какая у нас гнилая система, до большинства людей даже не доходит - до них доходят лишь натянуто-оптимистические лживые новости по телеящику по ОРТ. 
Великое будущее как это ни цинично, но будет выстроено в странах Первого Мира (неплохо ограбляющего весь остальной мир), ну в лучшем случае в странах Второго Мира (Бразилия, Китай), но никак не Третьего Мира к коему относится и постепенно умирающая Россия. Карл Маркс например вообще весьма спектически относился к идее построения "гармоничного общества гармоничных людей" (читай - коммунизма) в странах восточнее Польши.... и был, как показала история, совершенно прав. 

Пока мы не выбьем из пока что туповатых светловолосых славянских голов  азиатское "Начальник всегда прав" - не видать нам даже некоего намёка на "гармоничное общество гармоничных людей". Мы так и будем сидеть и ждать пока барин смилостивится и бросит нам объедки по сытнее с барского стола, а барина вообще-то уже давно пора брать за глотку.

----------


## псилоциб

> апатия. энергия и жажда жизни практически на нуле.


  Ну что Вам можно посоветовать? 
 Понятно что когда выгнали из тёплого кабинета кадровика, то найти равноценную работу крайне сложно. Если окажется что её уже и не найти, то можно пойти на низкоквалифицированный физический труд - поверьте люди, которые всю жизнь работают руками, а не головой, мало задумываются о суициде и выглядят куда как веселее чем "дохлая интеллигенция". Ведь пролетраиату гораздо проще найти работу и они поэтому куда меньше переживают за неё. 
Перейти из кабинета с холодильником, микроволновкой, компами с инетом в шумный горячий цех или на стройку тяжело только на первый взгляд - просто с непривычки. Но дело в том, что человек это такая скотина, которой необходимо много чисто физически двигаться (так он устроен был самой эволюцией) и когда нет движения, то начинаются застойные процессы в организме, незамедлительно отражающиеся и на псхике человека - отсюда апатии, депрессии и т.п. Присмотритесь к простым работягам (кстати не стоит ни в коем случае их презирать - среди них тоже встречаются люди довольно умные) - у них редко бывает апатия или депрессия, ибо организм на протяжении всего рабочего дня получает так необходимое ему движение. Смену отпахал, домой пришел - мозги свободные. Хочешь ТВ смотри, хочешь в инете лазий, хочешь водку пей на кухне - о работе дома они никогда не думают и работу на дом никогда не берут (станок из цеха не попрешь же с собой до дому). А тут приходишь и думаешь - а как то сделать, а как это сделать - "ГОРЕ ОТ УМА" прямо получается. И следует заметить что у простых работяг зарплаты как правило куда выше чем у офисников низшего ранга. Какой-нибудь хлопец со стройки получает куда больше денег, чем какой-нибудь мелкий юристишка, бегающий по судам по ИФНС и по всяким конторам, и которого начальство делает козлом отпущения за все свои же недоработки.   

Так что если Вам предстоит в будущем перейти на низкоквалифицированный физический труд (мозги в нашей стране всё равно никому не нужны), то слишко сильно переживать по этому поводу не стоит - сидеть и дрожать в тёплом кабинете в ожидани того, что начальство тебя вот-вот выгонит на хер с такой комфортной работы - куда хуже.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Почитала я тут последние дискуссии в этой теме и захотелось высказаться. Отвечать буду не на конкретные сообщения, а скорее просто, как получится.
Но сначала скажу по прошлым сообщениям:
*Dalia*, очень хорошо, что ты вообще задумываешься над тем, как бы изменить жизнь страны к лучшему. Но всё-таки стоит учитывать реальность.
Хотя, я и сама такая. 
*псилоциб*, ты очень рационально мыслишь. Мне нравится то, как ты всё объясняешь. В твоих словах чувствуется логика и знание темы.

А теперь выскажу свое мнение.
Вообще, я из братской Беларуси. Но Россия меня тоже очень волнует, т.к. я планирую сюда переехать. 
Но про Российские реалии я знаю мало, поэтому расскажу про то, что происходит в Беларуси.
А ситуация у нас, наверное, чуть ли не хуже, чем у вас. 
У нас в декабре выборы. Но уже сейчас все знают, кто победит. И действующая власть даже никак этого не скрывает. Наоборот, президент рассказывает о планах на февраль следующего года и т.п.
Мы живем в застое. У нас давно уже нет никакого развития. 
Не развивается экономика, не развивается культура, образование, наука. Из всех сфер наша власть почему-то очень любит только сельское хозяйство и хоккей. 
Иногда складывается такое впечатление, что все бюджетные деньги идут только на то, чтобы сделать себе памятники (как пример, это великие стройки типа национальной библиотеки, аквопарка в относительно небольшом городе (хотя даже в столице его нет), очередного спортивного комплекса и т.п.), устройство массовых гуляний (чего стоит хотя бы день города в Гомеле, который был чуть больше месяца назад и на который ушли огромные суммы денег) и ещё на уборку территорий (да, у нас очень чистые города, а толку?). И вот все это создает впечатление успешности. Кажется, что страна процветает. И ведь многие люди так и думают. А на самом деле страна живет в кредит. Своих денег нам взять неоткуда. У нас ведь нет ни газа, ни нефти, ни полезных ископаемых. Вообще ничего.
Мы сидим в жопе. Но зато затеяли очередную стройку. На этот раз - бассейн олимпийского уровня. 
И я уже очень давно жду, когда же наш терпеливый народ поднимется. Но ничего не происходит. Нас запугали до такой степени, что многие просто бояться высказать свое мнение. Я каждый день на работе и дома пытаюсь что-то говорить на эти темы. Да, все согласно кивают, типа да, всё плохо. Но я на 90% уверена в том, что на выборах они все проголосуют за Лукашенко. И мы опять будем в жопе.
Поэтому сейчас я понимаю, что никакой революции не будет.
Не дорос ещё наш народ. Видимо, им ещё не плохо живется. 
и я вот сейчас думаю, что революция будет возможна только в том случае, если прижать народ ещё сильнее. если отобрать последнее. Только тогда они поднимутся. А сейчас всех слишком заботит собственное благополучие и всем ещё слишком пофиг на страну. 

А что касается моих политических убеждений, то в результате революции хотелось бы всё-таки получиться коммунизм. В идеале, конечно, анархия - но это нереально.
Уж очень мне не нравится вся эта дерьмократия с гребаным капитализмом.

----------


## псилоциб

Oskolki_dushi!    Кстати, в своём сообщении на этом форуме от 18.10.2010, 11:16 я упомянул "Осколки тепла", перепутав двух форумчан между собой - собственно тебя - "Осколки души" и "Огрызок тепла" )))))))- в образно-ассоциативном восприятии ваши с ней ники очень похожи, потому и перепуталось одно с другим - ты уж извини пожалуйста.  :Smile:   .....Да и "Огрызок тепла" -  тоже извини!  :Smile:  

А вообще интересно было почитать твоё видение ситуации в Белоруссии. Может тебе покажется странным, но некоторые знакомые белорусы (да и русские тоже), прожившие в России много лет, сейчас стараются возвратиться обратно в Белоруссию и, по их словам, они сильно разочаровались в России....

Знаешь у многих россиян вообще такое мнение, что в Беларуси жизнь намного лучше. Незнаю насколько это правда - я в Беларуси не был ни разу, но честно говоря меня всегда удивляло - страна без каких-либо ресурсов живёт не хуже России с её природными богатствами. Ну можно конечно сказать, что всё в Белоруси держится лишь на транзите российского газа в Евросоюз, но я думаю всё не так просто и не так однозначно........ 

Ты говоришь что у вас там на 100% известно кто победит на выборах. Ну так и мы тут тоже на 100% знаем кто победит на наших выборах (никаких выборов тут по сути нет). В России правда всё несколько по-хитрее - здесь дело не в персоналиях типа П.... или М....., а в определённых олигархических кругах (серых кардиналах нефти и газа) ставленниками которых вышеозначенные господа и являются, являясь одновременно по сути эффектными телеведущими по ТВ и не более того. Но суть политической жизни в России та же - застой. Какие бы выборы ни проходили - победа будет за партией "Едим Россию". Как-то помню смотрел предвыборный ролик сей ультрабуржуазной партии и помню вскипел от негодования - в нём во всех бедах страны ЕР обвиняла простого российского человека - обывателя. В ролике были такие упрёки, что мол "ты семью заводить не желаешь", "детей не хочешь", "в армию идти не хочешь", "ничего не изобретаешь", "работаешь на дядю" - самое циничное пожалуй (а на кого спрашивается нам тут ещё работать? - советской власти ведь более нет, чтоб работать на одно только государство, на себя работать не получится теперь если ты не сын вора-буржуя - весь бизнес кругом занят плотнее некуда! На кого ещё работать? Только на дядю и остаётся... ну можно ещё разве что на тётю.). 

В общем в России властвует страшный цинизм на всех уровнях и во всех сферах. Во всём самым виноватым официально объявляется простой замучанный русский человек. Нет у тебя денег - сам виноват - плохо работаешь! 
А как нам ещё работать? А? Может взяться за автоматы как было в бандитских разборках в 90-е годы и отобрать у буржуев обратно народные деньги? Они же именно так и работали в своё время, эти бандосы-буржуи! На этом же и стоит их ныне легализованный бандитский бизнес! Чем же мы - простые работяги хуже?! Может нам тоже начать так работать, как буржуи в своё время лихо поработали, а? Ну-ка интересно, что нам "Едим Россию" на это ответит? (ну понятно что ответит - "экстремизм" и "разжигание розни"). 

Лукашенко, кстати, может и правильно делает, что российский бизнес не шибко пускает в вашу страну. Ну какой нормальный человек запустит в свою вотчину свору таких мародёров, растащивших и прожравших наследие СССР? Стервятников, ещё совсем недавно сменивших спортивные костюмы бандитов на приличные костюмчики, но не сменившие воровской блатной менталитет! Ты представь как будут на куски растаскивать пока ещё работающую экономику Беларуси!
 В результате у вас будет как у нас - пустые поросшие бурьяном заводы с ночующими в них алкашами и бомжами, а также разбитые брошенные коровники и свинарники - неотъемлемая часть современного российского пейзажа, если ехать на поезде и внимательно пялиться в окно. Российская глубинка - это страшное удручающее зрелище, похожее на постапокалиптические пейзажи в американских фантастических фильмах, типа "Обитель зла" с Миллой Йовович. У нас даже зомби свои есть - миллионы алкашей с дебильным мутным взором и походкой классического американского зомбяка!   :Big Grin: 

Ты говоришь, что вы там в глубокой жопе. А большинству россиян кажется совсем наоборот. Тут многим Лукашенко даже импонирует и многие говорят белорусам, что когда Лукашенко не станет (а он не вечный) вы ещё за ним плакать будете. Ну придут к власти белорусские националисты с бело-красно-белым флагом - легче уж точно не станет. Ведь пока у нас в России в 90-е годы велись бандитские перестрелки вместо того, чтобы сохранять предприятия от развала, у вас там, насколько мне известно, почти все предприятия (в том числе и сельскохозяйственные), оставшиеся от СССР худо-бедно, но работали. А мы в это время, увлёкшись дележём нефтегазовых месторождений и никелевых шахт, дошли уже до того, что даже трусы разучились шить - закупаем в Китае, а то ведь и задницу нечем будет прикрыть. 

Белоруссия находится в действительно очень сложной ситуации, но не из-за Лукашенко. Дело в том, что на политической арене её рвут на две части ненасытный Евросоюз вместе с НАТО и бандитско-олигархическая Россия - этакое соревнование по перетягиванию каната туда-сюда. Лукашенко, как лидеру маленькой и сравнительно слабоватой страны,  ничего больше не остаётся как грамотно лавировать между этими двумя гигантами, от которых ничего хорошего ждать не приходится. 

Русский и белорусский народы живут примерно одинаково бедно. Но подумай сама: мы - россияне живём бедно на самой богатой территории мира (всё у нас есть - ума только у нас нет, как говорил Кот Матроскин в известном мульте), а вы примерно также бедно живёте на территории где нет никаких полезных ископаемых, никакого топлива (энергии для Глобальной Экономики) ну кроме разве что торфа на болотах. Не улавливаешь суть? Суть в том, что видимо воруют у вас всё же куда как меньше, нежели чем у нас. Если у вас для ваших белорусских буржуев дойная корова - это сам народ (потому ему и не дадут в случае чего окончательно сдохнуть с голоду), то у нас для наших супербуржуев дойная корова - это просто территория с таблицей Менделеева - хозплощадка для зарабатывания мегагигантских капиталов, выраженных в нефтедолларах, а народ для них это просто лишние рты, которых для них желательно бы вообще окончательно извести для снижения издержек их бизнеса. 

А про людей, переезжающих из России жить в Белоруссию, я не шучу - таких я только в нашем задрипаном городишке знал несколько. В России ведь Китая очень боятся - нам с ним нашими ржавыми танками и хорошо падающими самолётами ни за что не справиться в случае горячей заварушки.... а до Белорусси Китай уж точно не дойдёт, ибо Евросоюз ему сие не позволит. :Smile:

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Да, хорошего мало... Хотя я и не говорила, что в России всё так хорошо. 
И тут плохо, и там плохо. 
Тогда вопрос в том, где же хорошо?
Эх, видимо остается только надежда на революцию...

Но я всё-равно хочу в Питер. Или в Москву.

----------


## Unity

> Истину глаголите! Другое дело откуда и каким образом нанести такую микротравму с макропоследствиями? Пока никто в нашей стране не знает. Архимед говорил - "Дайте мне точку опоры и я переверну мир!". Но пока такую точку опоры в России ещё никто не нашел.


 Не «истину», но нечто отдалённо-правдоподобное, в лучшем случае…  :Smile: 
Наверное, в своё время и Ленин, и Гитлер, и многие прочие великие революционеры задумывались о подобном…  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Как сокрушить прежний порядок, что устроить вместо него?.. У меня нет ответов, у меня нет никаких наполеоновских планов, у меня не осталось ни надежд, ни иллюзий по поводу каких-либо благоприятных перемен. Я всего лишь маленькая серая мышь, – и мой способ «противостояния» нашей жуткой Системе – это агонизирующая попытка основать обобщённое поселение инакомыслящих/СУ/социофобов/эскапистов & etc. Полагаю, мы, Такие, смогли бы найти общий язык, – в отличие от разобщённых, но всё же «адекватных здравомыслящих людей», являющихся пожизненными крепостными Системы, донорами энергии для Неё, веками вертящими тот же ворот, не видя на себе цепей…  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Да, хорошего мало... Хотя я и не говорила, что в России всё так хорошо. 
> И тут плохо, и там плохо. 
> Тогда вопрос в том, где же хорошо?
> Эх, видимо остается только надежда на революцию...
> Но я всё-равно хочу в Питер. Или в Москву.


 А я вот с Украины, – и у нас многие всерьёз полагают, что в России в целом «очень хорошо», а в Беларуси, – «ещё лучше, ибо великий “порядок”, на улицах ни соринки»…  :Big Grin:  А Вы вот информируете, что повсеместно свирепствует та же «чума»…  :Frown:  Стало быть, всё СНГ, – сплошная Зона Упадка, территория некой духовно-умственной инволюции; зреющая, плодородная почва для бескровного экономического захвата извне?..  :Frown: 
Следовательно, Это Конец? Революций больше не будет? Всё тихо-смирно увянет, умрёт словно бы Ржавый Лес подле Чернобыльской АЭС? Нет смысла в новых поколениях, нет смысла сопротивляться регрессии?..  :Confused:

----------


## Дима_

> Не лучше ли в нужный момент попросту отравить воздух на мостике, причинив вражескому судну максимальный ущерб с минимальными затратами сил


 Это карикатурная зарисовка. А в реальности это что означает, что делать, где это уязвимое место в Системе? Кстати, дырки эти быстро заделывают, если что случается. По-моему в Системе нет такой уязвимости, приводящей к глобальному разрушению/изменению Системы за малый срок.
Поэтому на вопрос "Можно ли изменить Россию одному или нескольким обычным гражданам", правильный ответ - можно, но только на 0,00000001 процента!

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> А я вот с Украины, – и у нас многие всерьёз полагают, что в России в целом «очень хорошо», а в Беларуси, – «ещё лучше, ибо великий “порядок”, на улицах ни соринки»…  А Вы вот информируете, что повсеместно свирепствует та же «чума»…  Стало быть, всё СНГ, – сплошная Зона Упадка, территория некой духовно-умственной инволюции; зреющая, плодородная почва для бескровного экономического захвата извне?.. 
> Следовательно, Это Конец? Революций больше не будет? Всё тихо-смирно увянет, умрёт словно бы Ржавый Лес подле Чернобыльской АЭС? Нет смысла в новых поколениях, нет смысла сопротивляться регрессии?..


 Да, стало быть вообще везде плохо. 
Но проблема в том, что все думают, что у соседей лучше. И поэтому нет поддержки. А вот если бы мы все объединились... тогда можно было бы что-то глобальное сделать.
А так, да, сплошной упадок. Но всё в наших силах. Потому что мы - то поколение, которое совсем скоро будет у власти. И мы можем что-то изменить.

----------


## псилоциб

> Не «истину», но нечто отдалённо-правдоподобное, в лучшем случае… 
> Наверное, в своё время и Ленин, и Гитлер, и многие прочие великие революционеры задумывались о подобном…  Как сокрушить прежний порядок, что устроить вместо него?.. У меня нет ответов, у меня нет никаких наполеоновских планов, у меня не осталось ни надежд, ни иллюзий по поводу каких-либо благоприятных перемен. Я всего лишь маленькая серая мышь, – и мой способ «противостояния» нашей жуткой Системе – это агонизирующая попытка основать обобщённое поселение инакомыслящих/СУ/социофобов/эскапистов & etc. Полагаю, мы, Такие, смогли бы найти общий язык, – в отличие от разобщённых, но всё же «адекватных здравомыслящих людей», являющихся пожизненными крепостными Системы, донорами энергии для Неё, веками вертящими тот же ворот, не видя на себе цепей…


  Ну бывал я в Украине.... У меня там родственников много, и что-то не заметил чтоб там было хуже чем в России. Примерно так же всё... Ну много нытья в стиле акций FEMEN - "Украина не бордель!", а из России в более благополучные страны девочек поставляется едва ли меньше чем из Украины. Торговля людьми и здесь поставлена образцово-показательно! И так же как и на Украине причина тому - социальная безысходность. Одни от безысходности идут в рабство, другие от безысходности (в сочетании правда с бессовестностью) торгуют людьми, либо способствуют такой торговле. 

Ну а насчёт таких вот поселений для страдальцев, что можно сказать (если кратко)..... Сильно сомневаюсь что идея удастся. Перечисленные тобою типы людей, как правило, крайне неуживчивы в том числе и друг с другом. Не надеюсь на то, что они найдут общий язык между собой.  Многие суицидоманы, социофобы и эскаписты могут быть крайне злыми, хитрыми и подлыми - уже проверено, знаемс...

----------


## псилоциб

> Да, стало быть вообще везде плохо. 
> Но проблема в том, что все думают, что у соседей лучше. И поэтому нет поддержки. А вот если бы мы все объединились... тогда можно было бы что-то глобальное сделать.
> А так, да, сплошной упадок. Но всё в наших силах. Потому что мы - то поколение, которое совсем скоро будет у власти. И мы можем что-то изменить.


  Да не будет никакого объединения. Люди слишком верят своим Государственным Элитам, а те обожают между собой стравливать людей, чтобы было легче ими управлять, по принципу "Разделяй, стравливай и властвуй!". 
Я вот в 2005-2007 годах когда начались осложнения с Грузией как-то не верил, что дойдёт дело до войны - "08.08.2008" в Южной Осетии. А вот на тебе - случилось! (это пожалуй единственный мой ошибочный политический прогноз - снаивничал немножко). Хотя между народами (простыми людьми) отношения сейас относительно нормальные. Общаюсь с грузинкой по инету, у которой родственники погибли от бомбардировок российской авиацией г. Гори. На простых русских она не в обиде - знает кто на самом деле всё это хитро затеял ("заокеанские друзья"). 
Люди всё равно общаются между собой, но толку-то от этого - ничего же глобально не изменится от простого общения в qip/ICQ или Skype.

----------


## Unity

> Это карикатурная зарисовка. А в реальности это что означает, что делать, где это уязвимое место в Системе?


 Похоже, у современной Системы нет уязвимых мест, ведь этот жуткий феномен, – многоголовая гидра, а не единственный мозг. Децентрализованная система, где каждый элемент подстрахован огромным количеством обезличенных взаимозаменяемых элементов, – и изничтожь даже вдруг некие «народные мстители» наш нынешний управляющий аппарат, весь его коллектив, – Больших Боссов тотчас подменят мелкие сошки, замы и вицы, прекрасно обученные своими «наставниками», однако всё же менее опытные и оттого более опасные для народа. Система опутала своими корнями не одно лишь СНГ, – но, кажется, весь наш мир – и будь даже внезапно убиты Русские «Системные Операторы», – вместо них могут вскоре прибыть заграничные – с вполне чётким заданием устроить форсированное вымирание всем нам, попусту занимающих территории.  :Frown:  Впрочем, в действительности мир подавно лишился границ, – они остались на картах – однако Система Едина для всех сущих государств. Как кажется, нет никакой надежды изменить этот мир… Нет более общества, – есть лишь одна «глобальная корпорация», – вековая Система, эксплуатирующая большинство ради удобства меньшинства… По-моему, нужно просто бежать прочь с городов, организовывая свои собственные неформальные «города-государства» вроде той же Христиании, – и попросту ждать своей естественной биологической смерти, занимаясь мелким, ненаказуемым «антисистемным» вредительством до последнего вздоха, – и завещать благое оное дело своим детям и внукам.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Да, стало быть вообще везде плохо. 
> Но проблема в том, что все думают, что у соседей лучше. И поэтому нет поддержки. А вот если бы мы все объединились... тогда можно было бы что-то глобальное сделать.
> А так, да, сплошной упадок. Но всё в наших силах. Потому что мы - то поколение, которое совсем скоро будет у власти. И мы можем что-то изменить.


 Не-а… Подобному тому, как в каждом школьном классе присутствуют свои тихони и хулиганьё – то же и в глобальной структуре самих поколений. По-прежнему будут рабы и хозяева, не смотря на то, что все они, – представители единого поколения, ровесники, одногодки. Всё повторяет тысячи лет с поистине математической точностью…  :Frown:  Похоже, ничто само собой никогда не изменится, – разве что, если мы не вымрем как вид…  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Ну а насчёт таких вот поселений для страдальцев, что можно сказать (если кратко)..... Сильно сомневаюсь что идея удастся. Перечисленные тобою типы людей, как правило, крайне неуживчивы в том числе и друг с другом. Не надеюсь на то, что они найдут общий язык между собой.  Многие суицидоманы, социофобы и эскаписты могут быть крайне злыми, хитрыми и подлыми - уже проверено, знаемс...


 Да, на первый взгляд всё это кажется утопическим, несерьёзным, неподъёмным и фактически невыполним. Да, пока ещё мои мысли размыты, мне с трудом удаётся воплотить эту концепцию в слова, – идею создания Свободного Города (вроде ограждённой от всего нашего «здравого» внешнего мира Христиании) где-нибудь на территории РФ, в неком несомненно-умирающем городке с остатками прежней инфраструктуры (вроде славного и величественного Амурска [город, в который я влюбилась заочно, – ну истая Припять, лишенная радиации!..]) и депрессивным вымирающим населением, – ибо люди в таком расположении духа (худшим даже, чем у самых отъявленных СУ) стали бы прекрасным негативным примером – как именно себя Не стоит вести.  :Smile: 
На комфортное обустройство в новой локации (со своей автономной электроэнергией, теплом, питьевой водой, Интернетом) несомненно, пришлось бы потратиться, – однако это бы стало, по-моему, наилучшим капиталовложением всей моей жизни! Свой бы дом продала, если только что-либо реально наметилось!..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

Однако даже в таком райском местечке (ведь уверена, – виды в стиле «после атомной войны» за окном – Бесценны!) пришлось бы трудиться, – теми же freelancer’ами в Сети – либо мародёрами, разыскивающими и утилизирующими любой доступный металлолом, – но разве сможет подобное как-либо омрачить жизнь в постапокалиптическом раю, что страшит «нормальных здравомыслящих людей»? Присутствие собратьев по духу перекрыло бы собой любые физические неурядицы, как по мне. 
Социофобы иррационально страшатся любого контакта с незнакомцами, – с теми же, с кем им всё же удалось установить вектор социальной коммуникации, они могут жить душа в душу – как и любой иной «нормальный» человек!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Страх, погружающий нас буквально в предобморочное состояние, исчезает с знакомством, – но именно оно и является фактически невыполнимой задачей для нас. Любой другой человек подсознательно воспринимается нами как «источник потенциальной опасности», словно бы неразорвавшаяся миномётная мина, рядом с которой физически невозможно расслабиться, быть просто собой, чувствовать себя хорошо, комфортно, естественно, – однако после знакомства всё это постепенно проходит. Соберись мы все вместе по предварительной договорённости, – хотя бы попросту для «разведки», экскурсии в некую перспективную для потенциального переселения зону – исконный проклятый барьер, может быть, пал бы, наконец. В любом случае, мы бы просто проветрились.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Да, вероятно, все эти слова напоминают пафосные призывы эпохи Великих Географических Открытий, – мол, новые земли ждут своих новых героев! Смело колонизируйте новые территории и создавайте на них свой Новый и прекрасный Мир, стройте свой собственный рай на Земле по своему усмотрению, станьте творцами своей собственной судьбы!  :Smile: 
Но ведь только задумайтесь, – живём всего лишь раз! Да, социофобия, – вечный «шрам на душе», фобы неспособны быть счастливыми в Этом мире, среди нынешних «прекрасных» людей, – тогда, может быть, стоит хотя бы попытаться создать Свой Альтернативный Мирок, нежели попросту тихо, тщетно, неприметно повеситься или чем-нибудь отравиться, так и не выбравшись со своего экзистенциального тупика – ада отчуждения от косного традиционного общества, когда до ближайшей «родственной и понимающей души» многие сотни миль и когда единственные «светлые мгновения» во всём этом вязком, ежедневном суточном цикле заключаются в процессе обмена парой эпистолярных куцых фраз с кем-то, с кем Вы «одой крови», но кто приживают фактически на иной стороне этой огромной планеты…  :Big Grin:

----------


## псилоциб

Unity! При всей своей симпатии к тебе (а ты действительно очень добрая, интересная и умная женщина), я как реалист, думаю, что ничего не получится из задуманной тобою затеи. 

Попробую сходу (не долго думая) описать совокупность проблем, которые вснепременно должны будут возникнуть при попытке страждущих социофобов/эскапистов начать создавать некое вышеописанное тобою поселение:
 Ну во-первых - надо выбить землю, иначе с неё прогонят в судебном порядке (ты не смотри, что РФ - самая большая страна, земля тут всё равно дорогая) да ещё и накажут за самовольное занятие участка земли -штрафы, штрафы и ещё раз штрафы. Это практически первое с чем придётся столкнуться незадачливым социофобам. 
Далее, во-вторых, где брать деньги на освоение земельного участка, на строительство домов и первичное обустройство? (а где строительство там - страшная бюрократия и коррупция - успевай только бабло отсчитывать в чьи-то бездонные карманы, в противном случае - даже забор не дадут поставить). 
В-третьих, насчёт оборудования и сооружений для альтернативной энергетики... Такая бюрократическая структура как Ростехнадзор просто замучает проверками и придирками (если взятки не платить - опять же где грощи на них брать?). Ростехнадзор совместно с Госстройнадзором могут запросто заставить демонтировать нафиг все ветрогенераторы и прочие сооружения энергетического или строительного назначения, необходимые колонистам-социофобам-экологам, ввиду несоответствия данных сооружений ГОСТам, ТУ, РМ, СНиПам и прочей нормативно-технической лабуде. 
В-четвертых, ФСБ и МВД сразу заприметят странное поселение и возьмут под немедленный контроль - а вдруг сектанты или террористы обосновались либо и те и другие сразу? В покое не оставят - а за проживание без регистрации тоже имеется административная ответственность - замучают. Мало того, наверняка будут периодически кого-то из колонистов арестовывать для того чтоб нераскрытые преступления на них повесить, когда убедятся в их уязвимости - не хватало ещё и на нары сесть....  

И ещё проблема политическая - нынешняя олигархическая власть ни за что не даст возможности кому-то выстроить независимый автаркический образ жизни. В противном случае власть энергоресурсных мангатов сильно покачнётся - именно поэтому кстати так старательно в России гробят альтернативную энергетику. У нас в России ведь нефти хоть залейся (пусть она и чуть по-ниже качеством чем в Саудовской Аравии, Ираке и Кувейте), а цены на бензин выше чем в Японии, у которой нефти своей нет вообще!!! Нетрудно догадаться - почему. Кому-то очень вольготно живётся за счёт зависимости населения от ныненшей энергетической системы и экопоселение ("Свой Альтернативный Мирок") будет специально и злонамеренно задушено на корню теми, кого нынешнее положение вещей обогащает.

 И это ещё далеко не полный перечень проблем, практически неразрешимых для социофобов, учитывая степень их общительности и возможности противостояния их психики наглому чиновничьему и буржуйскому произволу. Тут надо изначально иметь крайне драчливый склочный характер, стальные нервы и несгибаемую волю в сочетании с готовностью действовать одной слаженной командой  - тех черт, которых так не хватает бедным и несчастным социофобам. 

В принципе всего вышеозначенного кошмара можно избежать, ежели конечно уйти в глубины Сибири - туда никто не полезет взимать земельный налог или арендную плату, никто не полезет проверять сооружения (если сможете там вообще что-то построить) на предмет их соответствия строительным нормам и правилам, техническим нормативам и регламентам. Туда никто не полезет с паспортно-визовым контолем и служба судебных приставов выколачивать долги тоже туда не пролезет по снегам и болотам...
Но вопрос в том как туда самим-то бедным социофобам добраться, если по пути в такие места нет ни автозаправок, ни даже самих дорог? 
Ну хорошо добрались-таки социофобы в тайгу Западно-Сибирской Равнины или в лесотундру Среднесибирского Плоскогорья, дальше-то что? Как там жить? Вспоминать древние навыки выживания Homo Neandertalensis? Так ведь сейчас даже мамонтов нет, чтоб мясом снабжаться бесплатно, а оленеводством заниматься не сможете - попросту не знаете как, да и оленей вам никто не даст...

Конечно когда-то в 17-18 веках староверы массово уходили из западной части страны на восток - в самые глубины Сибири и даже дальше. Но имейте в виду - они были далеко не социофобы, ибо имели хорошие навыки общинного уклада, были суровыми, неприхотливыми, закалёнными в тяжелой жизни людьми, способными выживать буквально на голых пустырях. Разве похожи на них нынешние социофобы-интернетоманы, натёршие уже мозоли на заднице перед мониторами компов и при этом до смерти боящиеся сходить в магазин за пивом? 

О какой колонизации социофобами брошенных земель ты говоришь?! 
"Свой Альтернативный Мирок" надо попробовать создать в непосредственном своём окружении, одновременно осторожно идя как бы на встречу миру. А следующим этапом - попробовать изменить мир, оставив что-то потомкам - сами мы уже не увидим последствия своих действий в долгосрочной перспективе, но хоть следующие поколения возможно будут жить чуть по-лучше. 
Ну убежали староверческие секты в Сибирь когда-то и что? Как-нибудь повлияли они на развитие мира? Нет, ибо они от него изолировались. Думаю не стоит уподобляться их примеру. У социофобов только один путь - идти к миру, преодолевая не только свои страхи, но и одновременно тёмные стороны мира.

----------


## Unity

> Unity! При всей своей симпатии к тебе (а ты действительно очень добрая, интересная и умная женщина), я как реалист, думаю, что ничего не получится из задуманной тобою затеи.


 А я ведь совсем не такая, Вы меня вовсе не знаете…  :Big Grin: 
Относительно указанных вами причин… 
1. Верно, начинать всё с нуля очень сложно, – потому можно попросту перебраться в умирающий город, откуда «нормальные» люди, напротив, бегут, – продавая своё жильё за гроши – а то и вовсе бросая в виду депрессивности и бесперспективности города.  :Smile:  У нас, в Украине, множество сёл с Нулевой популяцией, всё зарастает травой, избы рушатся, из людей, – считанные пенсионеры, доживающие свой век в постоянной депрессии. Полагаю, подобное местное население (да и чиновники) были бы не против новых юных жильцов, – не каких-то «сектантов», но попросту down-shift’еров, «первых ласточек» рурализации (противоположность урбанизации). 
2. А если приобрести фабричное, фирменное, сертифицированное по всем параграфам промышленное электрогенерирующее оборудование, – скинуться на один общий большой мегаватт’ный ветряк/массив фотоэлементов или даже частную мини-ГЭС?

----------


## Unity

> В-четвертых, ФСБ и МВД сразу заприметят странное поселение и возьмут под немедленный контроль - а вдруг сектанты или террористы обосновались либо и те и другие сразу? В покое не оставят - а за проживание без регистрации тоже имеется административная ответственность - замучают. Мало того, наверняка будут периодически кого-то из колонистов арестовывать для того чтоб нераскрытые преступления на них повесить, когда убедятся в их уязвимости - не хватало ещё и на нары сесть...


 Опять-таки, лучше сразу же обосновываться в увядающем городе, не афишируя всем смысл появления здесь своей «группы психологической взаимопомощи», – да и если жить в городе «тише воды/ниже травы» – милиция физически не сможет ничего предъявить.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Мирные переселенцы мы, – и всё тут – с легальной пропиской, с некой занятостью в сфере IT, – взрывчатку не производим, нарколаборатории не имеем – пускай приходят и смотрят, – путь даже ноут шерстят – ничего криминального у меня с собой нет!   :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> У социофобов только один путь - идти к миру, преодолевая не только свои страхи, но и одновременно тёмные стороны мира.


 Я и не предлагаю неких особо масштабных проектов вроде германских «Берлин, – столица Земли»! Начать можно хотя бы десятка эскапистов/социофобов/безнадёг, объединённых некой неформальной «идейной общиной», – а там, как уж получится. Естественно, подобная группа была бы подпольной, во избежание каких-либо проблем в местной властью, – в противном случае, можно даже не собираться, попросту совершив СУ либо жить дальше, как прежде, с тихой затаённой ненавистью к Этому миру в своём городе, в своей «клетке», в своей собственной психологической Тюрьме…  :Frown: 
Насколько известно мне, в моём городке нет ни одного единомышленника, – хотя, быть может, и есть, но о самом факте существования его ввиду той же социофобии мне, скорее всего, никогда не удастся узнать! Вряд ли подобной инфой станут делиться местные психиатры, ведущие учёт мне подобных «норных крыс», – ведь их дело – инсталлировать в Систему «расшатанный элемент», а не потакать «безумным» идеям дальнейшего удаления, бегства с существующей социальной системы, – тем более, массовый.  :Mad:

----------


## Unity

> И это ещё далеко не полный перечень проблем, практически неразрешимых для социофобов, учитывая степень их общительности и возможности противостояния их психики наглому чиновничьему и буржуйскому произволу. Тут надо изначально иметь крайне драчливый склочный характер, стальные нервы и несгибаемую волю в сочетании с готовностью действовать одной слаженной командой  - тех черт, которых так не хватает бедным и несчастным социофобам.


 Обожженные одиночеством продолжительностью в несколько долгих мучительных лет «взрослой» сознательной жизни социофобы как никто другой осознают огромную важность живого присутствия прочих «родственных душ», – а также колоссальную важность гармоничного, бесконфликтного сосуществования с ними. Убеждена, – парочка социофобов (или [в идеале] даже несколько подобных пар) вполне могли бы жить вместе тихо, мирно, Понимая друг друга с полуслова, никогда не ведя разговор меж собой на повышенных тонах, принципиально не прибегая к каким-либо формам психологического манипулирования/насилия, столь привычного для «социальных» людей (ибо оное совершенно не способствует эффективному взаимопониманию и конструктивному диалогу).  :Smile: 

Когда слышишь живую человеческую речь пару раз в месяц, – начинаешь прислушиваться к каждому слову, тону и интонации собеседника – ведь, казалось бы, «простой» разговор с кем-нибудь для годами «скрывающихся в подполье» пленников общественных фобий, – явление сверхъестественное – как и любое иное социальное взаимодействие. Социофобы, – очень чуткие существа, будьте уверены – они ловят каждое слово, что срывается с Ваших уст, – ведь живой разговор с кем-нибудь – истый подвиг для нас, «аномалий». Мы подневольно умеем слушать других, мы пытаемся слышать и понимать, мы стремимся всё верно и адекватно интерпретировать, – потому, как по мне, социофобы – ну практически «прирождённые дипломаты» и классическое, вспыльчивое человеческое ВзаимоНепонимание весьма маловероятно средь нас. Если другой человек говорит, – значит именно так он и считает – мы воспринимаем всё очень буквально, словно бы люди, страдающие синдромом Аспергера, в отличие от «нормальных» людей, зачем-то частенько затевающих споры и даже драки из-за элементарных семантических разногласий…  :Frown:

----------


## Гражданин

Утопия

----------


## Дима_

"Корабль" для борьбы построить нельзя, уязвимого места нет. Как тогда вы хотите изменить, те, кто пишут "Давайте изменим"?

----------


## псилоциб

> А я ведь совсем не такая, Вы меня вовсе не знаете…


   Вы что же не добрая, не интересная и не умная женщина?  :Confused:  :Big Grin: 

Кстати о местоимении "Вы". Честно говоря, я по-началу, будучи человеком очень интеллигентным, начал на данном ресурсе ко всем на Вы обращаться. Но как-то в ответ больше звучало "ты", потому и я стал сползать к такому же местоимению, постепенно отходя от официального "Вы".

Как мне к Unity обращаться? На "Вы" или на "ты"?

----------


## Unity

> "Корабль" для борьбы построить нельзя, уязвимого места нет. Как тогда вы хотите изменить, те, кто пишут "Давайте изменим"?


 Изменить общество невозможно, всё, что можем мы изменить, – это только себя, собственный свой образ жизни.  Я, вот, например, социофобка, – и жить так далее не вижу смысла. Неприятен мне социум без психофармакологии, – а под веществами, призванными «купировать страх/ВСД» – я больше Не я… Ведь это не жизнь, – если для того, чтобы попросту прогуляться по городу, нужно накачивать себя депрессантами до явно-неадекватного, бесчувственного полупьяного состояния! Мне так бы хотелось жить как человек, – но, увы, Не среди этих людей… Школа с травлей на протяжении многих лет превратила меня в чудовище, – и я никогда более не смогу доверять «нормальным» людям на улицах, в ВУЗах, каком-либо трудовом коллективе – ибо в любом «чужом» человеке я по-прежнему подсознательно буду усматривать очередного «врага» и ожидать очередных издевательств, новых проявлений внутригрупповой ксенофобии. Единственные, с кем мне не страшно искать общий язык, – такие же жертвы социума, изгои и парии – ведь нас единит схожий опыт, мы способны понять ужас прошлого, сделавшего нас теми, кем ныне есть.  :Smile:  Поэтому, как по мне, было бы просто отлично собраться всем вместе Таким, – людям с явно неудавшейся социализацией, дабы попросту Жить. Вместе, рядом. Возможно, мы впервые в истории смогли бы почувствовать себя не одиночками, «отбросами» социума, – но частью чего-то единого, частью круга, цепи, а не отщепенцами… Чем-то Большим всем вместе, нежели каждый из нас по отдельности…




> Вы что же не добрая, не интересная и не умная женщина?


 «Добрая»?.. Я??? Ха-ха-ха!.. Да я, – практически skinhead-girl, зачитывающаяся статьями о душевных расстройствах, серийных убийствах, войнах, насилии, евгенике, лагерях смерти и опытах над людьми! Я люто ненавижу своих же родных, – хотя они неповинны в моей неадекватности этому миру! Я искренне не одобряю и ненавижу то, как распоряжаются своей свободой совести и поступка, своей вольной волей 99,999…% людей на этой планете, засоряющих почвы, атмосферу и воды! Я необразованна, – я забила на официальное образование ради социально-драгоценных дипломов – так как же могу быть я «интересной»? Весь тот иллюзорный налёт «разумности», – лишь следствие бессистемного рысканья в Сети на протяжении долгих лет затворничества… Да и откуда может быть ум у меня, – с целым букетом предварительных диагнозов в сфере Психиатрии – и социофобия, поверьте, «наименьшее зло» среди них!.. Не в обиду сказано, – но, по-моему, Вы не очень-то хорошо разбираетесь в людях.


> Как мне к Unity обращаться? На "Вы" или на "ты"?


 Называйте её просто «27-я», порядковые номера всегда нравились мне куда больше абстрактных имён.

----------


## псилоциб

> «Добрая»?.. Я??? Ха-ха-ха!.. Да я, – практически skinhead-girl, зачитывающаяся статьями о душевных расстройствах, серийных убийствах, войнах, насилии, евгенике, лагерях смерти и опытах над людьми! Я люто ненавижу своих же родных, – хотя они неповинны в моей неадекватности этому миру! Я искренне не одобряю и ненавижу то, как распоряжаются своей свободой совести и поступка, своей вольной волей 99,999…% людей на этой планете, засоряющих почвы, атмосферу и воды!


  27-ая Unity! Внутри ты добрая, просто люди в твоём положении часто озлобляются, стараясь казаться сильнее, думая что злоба - это сила, но с годами понимаешь что злоба - это наоборот слабость. Бесплодная непродуктивная слабость. И тогда начинаешь по иному смотреть на мир, лишний раз ни на что не раздражаясь, концентрируя внимание на прекрасном, а не безобразном.

На тебя как ты пишешь велась травля. Ну и что? На это можно посмотреть и с той стороны, что ты в ней выстояла и стала может быть даже сильнее, и жизнь стала осмысленнее. Подумай над тем - смогли бы выдержать те, кто осуществлял на тебя травлю, то что выдержала ты? Я думаю вряд ли, потому что такие люди любят дейстововать стайкой, а по-одиночке - они обычное недочеловеческое быдло и дерьмо. Попади они в твою ситуацию они не стали бы социофобами, они стали бы просто ещё более жалким дерьмом, чем тогда когда они с помощью стада таких же дебилов самоутверждались, обижая более слабого. 

Так что не стоит недооценивать свои духовные силы. Они пока ещё у тебя, судя по всему остались, раз ты не впала в скотское состояние, а наоборот - размышляешь об очень сложных вещах и мечтаешь о лучшей жизни для социофобов.

Скажу не логично, но ёмко (с точки зрения ассоциативного мышления): ты - злая, но добрая! :-)




> « Я необразованна, – я забила на официальное образование ради социально-драгоценных дипломов – так как же могу быть я «интересной»?  :


  А разве интересными могут быть лишь те люди, что имеют кучу институтских и университетских дипломов? А если они их себе купили, как сейчас часто бывает? Что тогда в них будет интересного?
Я часто замечал, что попадаются вроде бы люди из тех, что "академиев не кончали", но часто у них при этом бывает хорошо развитый ум, очень широкий кругозор. И с ними очень интересно бывает поговорить.
Такие признаки есть и у тебя 27-я (назову всё же Unity). И мысли у тебя интересные - во многом новаторские...
 Диалог умеешь вести и приводить неожиданные аргументы. Что ещё надо чтобы быть интересной собеседницей?! Ты и так уже интересна!  :Smile: 




> « Весь тот иллюзорный налёт «разумности», – лишь следствие бессистемного рысканья в Сети на протяжении долгих лет затворничества… Да и откуда может быть ум у меня, – с целым букетом предварительных диагнозов в сфере Психиатрии – и социофобия, поверьте, «наименьшее зло» среди них!.. :


  Бессистемное рысканье в Сети на протяжении долгих лет затворничества - всего лишь форма самообразования. Кто-то тупо лазит в инете по порносайтам, а кто-то с пользой для себя использует своё же затворничество, занимаясь расширением кругозора, повышением эрудированности. 

Вопрошаешь откуда может быть ум "с целым букетом предварительных диагнозов в сфере Психиатрии"? 
Ты уверена, что многое из этих диагнозов - действительно болезни? Имей в виду - психиатрия очень молодая наука и с очень большим количеством теоретических ошибок и серьёзных промахов в области самой терапии - практики. Они не одну тысячу людей обдурили и покалечили. Одни психиатры это делали, двигаясь методом проб и ошибок (добросовестно заблуждаясь), а другие злонамеренно - ради денег или ради обслуживания диктаторских политических режимов. И лишь немногие из них действительно серьёзно помогали людям. 

Думаешь мало было среди душевнобольных людей умных и образованных и даже гениев? Поищи на эту тему по-лучше и поймёшь, что психика почти всех великих людей сильно отличалась от психики простых обывателей и часто была отягощена массой патологий как бы в противовес гениальности. Так что я думаю твой букет диагнозов не влияет на твой ум - человеческая психика очень сложна, чтобы подходить к ней с какими-то глупыми стереотипами будто к психиатрам попадают лишь дураки (собственно, почему психлечебницу и называют "дурка").   

Так что ещё раз подчёркиваю - не стоит тебе недооценивать свой ум. Он у тебя конечно довольно эксцентричен, но он по-крайней мере есть, в отличие от очень многих обывателей, которых кроме семечек на лавочке да пивка на диване перед телеящиком с футболом ничего больше не интересует.




> « Не в обиду сказано, – но, по-моему, Вы не очень-то хорошо разбираетесь в людях…:


  Ну а кто хорошо разбирается в людях? Я ведь не телепат и не ясновидящий. Чужая душа - потёмки. Я лишь просто по твоим сообщениям высказал своё довольно субъективное мнение. Уж не знаю как оно тебе, но мнение!   Свёл воедино рациональный анализ и интуицию и попытался прочувствовать человека, скрывающегося за буквами и цифрами сообщений. Душу, прячущуюся за абстракцией символов.

Вот видишь как я много посвятил тебе сообщений!  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> 27-ая Unity! Внутри ты добрая, просто люди в твоём положении часто озлобляются, стараясь казаться сильнее, думая что злоба - это сила, но с годами понимаешь что злоба - это наоборот слабость. Бесплодная непродуктивная слабость. И тогда начинаешь по иному смотреть на мир, лишний раз ни на что не раздражаясь, концентрируя внимание на прекрасном, а не безобразном.


 «Психологически-деструктивная» философия восточного течения Дзэн с её призывами отыскать свою Истину среди моря заблуждений, иллюзий и миражей; относится ко всему, происходящему в жизни «философски», игриво, так, словно бы всё вокруг, – всего лишь сон, фата-моргана, своего рода «игра», «Матрица» (в духе романов У. Гибсона), «виртуальность»… Это течение без теории, лидеров и каких-либо «священных» писаний, сделало своё «чёрное дело»  – и теперь даже если вдруг внезапно накрывается комп (единственное связующее звено с Внешним Миром, очень важный для меня device), вместо того, дабы впасть в злобу, истерику и тоску, я попросту усмехаюсь и отправляюсь к окну, выпить чайку, любуясь дождём за стеклом, например, Неделями после «набираясь смелости» дабы попросту вызвать такси и передать свой системник мастерам в сервисном центре…
Практически ни черта в этой жизни не зависит от нас, – ну так что же, есть некий «смысл» протестовать в пустоту, тщетно Злиться по этому поводу, попусту тратя время, энергию, силы? Злость бесполезна, как правило… Лучше уж попросту беспристрастно констатировать факт перемен, изменений во всей этой грандиозной системе «реальности» и мягко, тихо, безропотно адаптироваться. Используя замечательную аналогию с Темы (BDSM), можно сказать, что все мы Здесь, – сабы (повинующиеся), а реальность, – наш суровый Доминант (повелитель игры). К примеру, на днях вот безвозвратно накрылась любимая Опера (и одновременно Chrome & Firefox), – что ж, усмешка, грустный вздох – и здравствуй призабытый Explorer… Раньше, быть может, была бы депрессия, – а теперь уже всё равно… Зла больше нет, – ибо бесполезно. Нам остаётся лишь адаптироваться, приспосабливаться ко всему сущему, – ведь «изменчивый мир» всё равно «Не прогнётся под нас»… Чертовски переменчивый, чертовски прекрасный (с дизайнерско-эстетической точки зрения)…




> На тебя как ты пишешь велась травля. Ну и что? На это можно посмотреть и с той стороны, что ты в ней выстояла и стала может быть даже сильнее, и жизнь стала осмысленнее. Подумай над тем - смогли бы выдержать те, кто осуществлял на тебя травлю, то что выдержала ты? Я думаю вряд ли, потому что такие люди любят дейстововать стайкой, а по-одиночке - они обычное недочеловеческое быдло и дерьмо. Попади они в твою ситуацию они не стали бы социофобами, они стали бы просто ещё более жалким дерьмом, чем тогда когда они с помощью стада таких же дебилов самоутверждались, обижая более слабого.


 Фишка в том, что я так и Не Выстояла, – но попросту убежала, поджав хвост, словно последняя <censored> – и до сих пор «в бегах»… Да и сильнее не стала, ничуть, – всего только «опытней»…
Сравнивать людей меж собой, – некорректно, как кажется – ведь все мы уникальны и реагируем на всё по-иному. Мои бывшие «истязатели» были, по сути, моими «талантливыми учителями», – хотя тогда в те времена я понять этого ещё не могла. Они обучали меня Мизантропии, они закалили во мне уверенность в важности индивидуализма, личного анархизма, – даже если за это и будешь избитой впоследствии… Всем нам есть чему поучиться у Всех остальных, – в позитивном ключе, в негативном ключе – ведь даже древние суфии использовали оба вида примеров. Восхищайся, копируй, учись; ненавидь, не уподобляйся и не повторяй… Любой жизненный опыт важен, любой таит в себе некий ценный урок.




> Так что не стоит недооценивать свои духовные силы. Они пока ещё у тебя, судя по всему остались, раз ты не впала в скотское состояние, а наоборот - размышляешь об очень сложных вещах и мечтаешь о лучшей жизни для социофобов.


 Да, мы, фобы, таки действительно существуем! Нас много по миру, – но мы далеки друг от друга – хотя лишь подобным себе (на данном этапе всех наших историй) мы смогли бы «открыться», мы могли бы доверять, не опасаясь непонимания, каких-либо нападок и «переадресаций» к врачам, что также способны [?] понять наши странности лишь сугубо теоретически, со стороны, не имея аналогичного ужасного опыта, а потому не до конца понимающих, что с нами не так и как это исправить. На Западе, например, издавна существуют группы психологической взаимопомощи (те же «общества анонимных “злоупотребляющих этанолом”»), – так чем же мы хуже? По себе знаю, – наблюдать за жизнью из окна – пытка, – но ещё большая пытка – вживую быть среди чуждых людей…  Посему логичным кажется создание некой учебно-экспериментальной «псевдообщественной» группы, состоящей из фобов, дающей нам тень понятия, – что есть социум и как именно в нём стоит себя вести, проявлять (не опасаясь, не стыдясь, в условиях безопасного «опытного полигона») – и если для кого-либо это группа, формация послужит трамплином искомой социализации – неважно, в каком именно возрасте (лучше уж поздно, чем вообще никогда), – тогда всё проделанное уже бы было Не зря!  :Smile:  Быть может, некие особо романтические натуры смогли бы завязать в ней более близкие социальные связи с кем-либо, – а это кажется очень важным для тех, что без сердцебиения/тремора/побледнения не способны элементарно выбраться в магазин, не говоря уж о «подойти, познакомиться, вместе где-то потусить»…




> Я часто замечал, что попадаются вроде бы люди из тех, что "академиев не кончали", но часто у них при этом бывает хорошо развитый ум, очень широкий кругозор. И с ними очень интересно бывает поговорить.
> Такие признаки есть и у тебя 27-я (назову всё же Unity). И мысли у тебя интересные - во многом новаторские...
> Диалог умеешь вести и приводить неожиданные аргументы. Что ещё надо чтобы быть интересной собеседницей?!


 Кто-то когда-то сказал: – «…Самая великая роскошь в мире – роскошь элементарного человеческого общения… Может быть… Главное, – быть открытой новым идеям, не так ли? А уж пара (и более) умных людей всегда смогут договориться без драки, не так ли?..  :Smile: 
Да вот сдаётся мне, что «не от хорошей жизни» у людей вот «вдруг» развивается ум, – скорее, наоборот… Лишь «стрелянные воробьи» становятся умными, – а сам процесс развития/приобретения опыта зачастую ах как неприятен… 
Да ну что Вы, я всего лишь ещё одна плагиатор, – ничего нового, креативного – всего лишь «перепев» старых чуждых идей. Я лишь смотрю по сторонам, нахожу что-либо любопытное и пытаюсь рассказать об этом кому-то ещё. Например, Вам знакомы персоналии Жака Фреско и Роксаны Медоуз? Доводилось ли Вам когда-либо слыхать о социально-культурном «проекте “Венера”»? Прогуглите, – Будет Интересно, Обещаю Вам!..




> Бессистемное рысканье в Сети на протяжении долгих лет затворничества - всего лишь форма самообразования. Кто-то тупо лазит в инете по порносайтам, а кто-то с пользой для себя использует своё же затворничество, занимаясь расширением кругозора, повышением эрудированности.


 Это всего лишь тщетное развлечение в ожидании Самого Интересного, – Смерти. Что ещё остаётся?.. На СУ я, похоже, не решусь в ближайшие дни, следовательно, есть «море» свободного времени (по крайней мере, так кажется); внешних контактов практически нет – потому и остаётся Инет… «Саморазвитие», коему я бы «преступно» предпочла активную социальную жизнь где-нибудь в underground’е какого-нибудь крупного мегаполиса, будь лишь у меня такая возможность… Я, по сути, калека, пытающаяся придать своему жалкому тлению некий «смысл», забываясь за книгами, сайтами вроде Membrana.ru да Википедии… Кто-то использует вместо этого С2Н5ОН, кто-то наркотики, – ну а я – всего лишь Сеть, – и конечный итог всего лишь один – забыть мрачную, обусловленную и ограниченную действительность, погрузиться в некий радужный, красочный, «Осмысленный» мир…




> Думаешь мало было среди душевнобольных людей умных и образованных и даже гениев? Поищи на эту тему по-лучше и поймёшь, что психика почти всех великих людей сильно отличалась от психики простых обывателей и часто была отягощена массой патологий как бы в противовес гениальности. Так что я думаю твой букет диагнозов не влияет на твой ум - человеческая психика очень сложна, чтобы подходить к ней с какими-то глупыми стереотипами будто к психиатрам попадают лишь дураки (собственно, почему психлечебницу и называют "дурка").


 Дисморфофобия (и следствие её, социофобия), – несомненно, болезни. Любой иной человек для меня теперь, – словно волк, потому пословицу homo homini lupus est (человек человеку, – серый предок собаки) я воспринимаю буквально… Разве это «нормально»? Разве это не недуг?..
P.S. & N.B.! Каждый раз, замечая ответ Кого-либо на форуме и не имея возможности тотчас же, оперативно, импровизированно ответить на него, испытываю гнетущую «темпоральную несправедливость»… I am sorry me, people! Существование в ужасающе-вязком, обусловленном пространстве-времени подчас не позволяет отвечать, когда вздумается… Потому лишь сохраняю страницы, – и в реале обдумываю, что сказать. Поспешишь, – насмешишь – да и мелодика речи, «тень поэзии в прозе» уже будет Не та. Не обижайтесь, – я Вас «слышу», но всё же необходимо какое-то время, дабы поразмыслить над сказанным. На Этом ведь форуме обсуждаются слишком серьёзные вещи...

----------


## Воланд

> Незнаю поднимали ли подобную тему. Но как вы смотрите на "смысл жизни - работа". Вот когда не работаю чувствую что тупею.. что жизнь проходит бесмыссленно. А на работе наоборот наступает полная гармония..


 Внесу свои "5 копеек". :Big Grin: 

По работе, я регулярно общаюсь с бандитами, убийцами, ворами в законе, ворами, мафиози, чиновниками, префектами и т.п. и вообще знаю, про эту страну такие вещи, после которых большинство из нормальных людей нормально спать по ночам не смог ли бы. Тем не менее, мой бизнес, включая халтуру, несмотря на пожирание здоровья и нервов - все же лучшее, из того что я мог бы выбрать будучи в том жизненном положении, в котором я оказался к концу 90-х. 
Ибо работа дала мне ответы на все жизненные вопросы, за исключением, разве что теологических.  

Мой вывод, о жизни в частности и о мире в общем таков. Он неутешителен, но проверен многократно и исключений в нем нет. 
Человеку все изначально дается от рождения. Чтобы то ни было изменить, если не дано от рождения - нельзя. Другое дело, не все способны раскрыть себя на 100%, но перебороть себя, измениться и т.п. - нельзя. Ты такой - каким ты родился. Захочешь вылезти из своей "шкуры" - это нереально. Единственный выход - понять, что же ты можешь делать лучше всего и делать это, ради заработка денег. Все. Никакой морали, нравственности, альтруизма и т.п. не существует. Не сожрешь ты - сожрут тебя.  
С другой стороны, работа не может подарить счастье. Например у меня есть девушка, в которую я влюблен, которая была влюблена в меня, которая по-сути вытащила меня из пропасти и в итоге разочаровалась и разлюбила... А я до сих пор мучаюсь и люблю ее. Но при этом у меня есть и другая девушка, которая по всем сухим и формальным признакам лучше первой и она любит меня, но я ее нет... Несмотря, на постоянный риск сдохнуть от: инфаркта, инсульта, бандитской пули и т.д. Больше месяца, я переживаю из-за любви. Вот так. :Mad:

----------


## Unity

> Мой вывод, о жизни в частности и о мире в общем таков. Он неутешителен, но проверен многократно и исключений в нем нет. 
> Человеку все изначально дается от рождения. Чтобы то ни было изменить, если не дано от рождения - нельзя. Другое дело, не все способны раскрыть себя на 100%, но перебороть себя, измениться и т.п. - нельзя. Ты такой - каким ты родился. Захочешь вылезти из своей "шкуры" - это нереально. Единственный выход - понять, что же ты можешь делать лучше всего и делать это, ради заработка денег. Все. Никакой морали, нравственности, альтруизма и т.п. не существует. Не сожрешь ты - сожрут тебя.  
> С другой стороны, работа не может подарить счастье. Например у меня есть девушка, в которую я влюблен, которая была влюблена в меня, которая по-сути вытащила меня из пропасти и в итоге разочаровалась и разлюбила... А я до сих пор мучаюсь и люблю ее. Но при этом у меня есть и другая девушка, которая по всем сухим и формальным признакам лучше первой и она любит меня, но я ее нет... Несмотря, на постоянный риск сдохнуть от: инфаркта, инсульта, бандитской пули и т.д. Больше месяца, я переживаю из-за любви. Вот так.


 Зарабатывать деньги ради элементарного поддержания жизни, уходящей на одну лишь работу, – и так до самой пенсии/смерти?.. Да… «Велико удовольствие»… Неужели для этого все мы и приходим в сей мир?..  :Confused:

----------


## Воланд

> Зарабатывать деньги ради элементарного поддержания жизни, уходящей на одну лишь работу, – и так до самой пенсии/смерти?.. Да… «Велико удовольствие»… Неужели для этого все мы и приходим в сей мир?..


 Ребят, я скажу банальную вещь. Но, всё на 95% в нашей жизни определяется фактом нашего рождения. Конечно, жить с такой эпистемой нельзя, ибо все неудачники тут же покончат с собой. И, я уверен после моего комментария, появится огромное количество опровержений. Но, простите, в реальной жизни, а не в попытке спасти суицидников - это так. И ничего, мы в этой системе изменить не сможем. Потому что материальная составляющая зависит на 70-80% не столько от вашего личного таланта, а от воспитания и обучения Вас родителями, ситуации на рынке труда в период первоначального роста, вашего интеллектуального развития, которое ВСЕГДА зависит от классового места ваших родителей (если подтирались лопухом... ). Вы - рабы, с момента рождения как говорил Энди Уорхол. Поэтому кому-то достается интересная работа, а кому монотонная, алкоголизм, "пилящая" жена и т.п. И страшная смерть, а кому-то интересная работа, хорошая жизнь и т.д.
Из этого замкнутого круга, если у Вас нету родителей, блата, воспитания и т.д. один выход, но он всегда будет стоит Вам очень дорого. Этот выход - риск. Вы должны читать больше сверстников, заниматься спортом больше сверстников, увлекаться больше сверстников, ставить задачи выше, чем они и гробить здоровье и идти по трупам ради их осуществления. Уверен, что двойным усердием, Вы достигнете успеха, у Вас будут деньги, интересные друзья, Вам не захочется убивать себя. Но, взамен, раз Вы бедны от рождения - Вы отдадите свое здоровье. У Вас не будет свободы. Но, поверьте мне, лучше умереть в 40 лет, успешным и динамичным и прожившим интересную жизнь, чем в 60-70, просидев всю жизнь в офисе...  
Это два пути. На каждом из Вас право выбора. Либо кончайте с собой.

При этом... Работа это не цель в жизни. Но, поймите, без денег Вы не проживете, а качество жизни - это и есть жизнь. Мне омерзителен существующий мир, но я люблю ездить на машине с АБС, гидрусилком, новым салоном и т.п. Я люблю, когда моя девушка хорошо одевается, просто потому что это приятно. Я сам не поборник роскоши, но мне приятно, когда я одет нормально и красиво. Я хочу иметь возможность ездить на отдых, в те страны, которые хочу. Это нормальные, хотя и в нашем обществе буржуазные ценности. Я бы с огромным удовольствием, жил бы в СССР и занимался любимым делом, ездил был раз в год по профсоюзным путевкам отдыхать, не чувствовал бы себя буржуем и никто бы из меня не пил соки. Но, как я писал выше - все решается в момент рождения. Я родился поздно и живу в этом государстве и как бы оно не было безнравственно - я вынужден принимать правила игры, иначе умру. 
Есть еще один путь - эмиграция. Но, тут как рулетка. Можно выбрать безопасность, но скуку и одиночество, можно подняться и там, но оказаться в мире непонятных тебе людей и тоже быть несчастным. 

Подводя итог, скажу одно. Никто из нас не выбирает свой путь. Иногда, в силу революций, войн и т.п. событий мы можем изменять себе жизненный путь, но в большинстве своем, как это было например в XIX веке, когда 90% населения большинства стран умирали в том же городе или уезде, где родились - мы рабы от рождения. 
Чем дальше я живу, чем больше меняю и чем выше я пробиваюсь в этой жизни, а я достиг, едва ли не большего, чем многие мои сверстники. Я понимаю, то какая я в сущности пешка и игрушка судьбы. И именно последнее, зачастую заставляет меня думать о самоубийстве. Ибо больше всего, я не люблю подчиняться, а хочу быть хозяйном своей жизни... А если я хозяин... :Mad:

----------


## Фрирайдер

На работе одни бегущие перед паровозом стукачи. Ненавижу! Эти дьяволицы не хотят работать и только и делают что спихивают на меня своих "дохлых собак". Смотришь на внешне миловидных и 25- кадром вылетает оскал ЗВЕРЯ по имени Люцифер. Пропагандируют исключительно философию наслаждения и потребления. Работать невозможно.

----------


## Воланд

> На работе одни бегущие перед паровозом стукачи. Ненавижу! Эти дьяволицы не хотят работать и только и делают что спихивают на меня своих "дохлых собак". Смотришь на внешне миловидных и 25- кадром вылетает оскал ЗВЕРЯ по имени Люцифер. Пропагандируют исключительно философию наслаждения и потребления. Работать невозможно.


 Это не люцифер, а факт рождения. Я знаю огромное количество счастливых людей, у которых родители владеют бизнесом. Эти счастливые дети: учатся, живут, будут иметь постоянный источник доходов, заниматься работой ради интереса, а не заработка денег. А Вам не повезло. Все очень просто.

----------


## Jubei

> Это не люцифер, а факт рождения. Я знаю огромное количество счастливых людей, у которых родители владеют бизнесом. Эти счастливые дети: учатся, живут, будут иметь постоянный источник доходов, заниматься работой ради интереса, а не заработка денег. А Вам не повезло. Все очень просто.


 Вот Вы привязались к факту рождения... Если у человека богатые родители с высоким социальным статусом - далеко не факт, что у этого самого человека будет всё круто. Кроме факта рождения ещё очень важны врожденные характеристики личности. Да и у меня есть живые примеры людей с небогатыми родителями, у которых сейчас отношению к жизни поучиться бы надо-то. Они действительно наслаждаются своей жизнью, путешествуют, им интересна их учеба и работа (не особенно доходная, но интересная позволяющая им реализовать свой потенциал).

Да и насчет богатства и высокого социального статуса. Я не был в этой шкуре и сужу "со стороны", но мне кажется, что в этом немало издержек. Чем выше залезаешь на гору - тем сильнее пытаются с этой горы спихнуть. И тем больнее падать. Жизнь многих богатых людей - постоянный риск, нервотрепка, отсутствие стабильности и неуверенность в завтрашнем дне. Не так уж и для многих эта игра стоит свеч.

Вы, Воланд, писали, что вертитесь в кругах "сильных мира сего". Вот у Вас и складывается мнение об окружающем мире под эмоциональным воздействием от общения с этими людьми. Но, возможно, есть и другая жизнь.

----------


## Воланд

> . Кроме факта рождения ещё очень важны врожденные характеристики личности.


 Увы, все можно воспитать и всему обучить. Нужны только учителя, мотивация, как правило привитая... И деньги, которые все это оплатят.




> Да и у меня есть живые примеры людей с небогатыми родителями, у которых сейчас отношению к жизни поучиться бы надо-то.


 Отношение - это еще не жизнь. Вот это меня больше всего раздражает. Попытка отговорить суицидников путем изменения отношения. Но, изменение отношения - это главный признак безвыходности ситуации.





> Они действительно наслаждаются своей жизнью, путешествуют, им интересна их учеба и работа (не особенно доходная, но интересная позволяющая им реализовать свой потенциал).


 Для путешествий с удовольствиями нужны деньги. В другом случае см. ответ выше.




> Чем выше залезаешь на гору - тем сильнее пытаются с этой горы спихнуть. И тем больнее падать. Жизнь многих богатых людей - постоянный риск, нервотрепка, отсутствие стабильности и неуверенность в завтрашнем дне. Не так уж и для многих эта игра стоит свеч.


 Вы правы, но у меня выбора нет. Потому что я вынужден держать марку, на уровне своих друзей и сверстников(у которых есть родители... Или они из блатных семей) - это мой мир. С народом, простым народом, мне чудовищно скучно. 
Но, есть у такой жизни и другая сторона - это чувство, что ты на грани. Чувство жизни, а не рабства. Когда ты пашешь с 9 до 6, то ощущение рабства не покидает тебя. А так, конечно, риск чудовищный. Но... Взамен, есть ощущение жизни, которое многого стоит.

Впрочем, я бы все это променял, на нормальную семью, небольшой бизнес и жизнь в цивилизованной западной стране.




> Вы, Воланд, писали, что вертитесь в кругах "сильных мира сего". Вот у Вас и складывается мнение об окружающем мире под эмоциональным воздействием от общения с этими людьми. Но, возможно, есть и другая жизнь.


 Есть, в ней я крутился раньше... Итог - пытался покончить с собой, жить не мог. А теперь, реально, рискую каждый день... Но, к ужасу кончать с собой не хочется. Что со мной????

----------


## Jubei

> Увы, все можно воспитать и всему обучить. Нужны только учителя, мотивация, как правило привитая... И деньги, которые все это оплатят.


 Категорически не согласен. Психика и личность подобна телу - она развивается в соответствии с заложенной программой (естественно, с оглядкой на окружающую среду). Но только с оглядкой. Окружающая среда - не первопричина явлений. Вы мне не верите, но если у Вас есть хоть капля сомнений в Вашей правоте, то рекомендую поизучать такую науку, как этология. Хоть наука молодая и неразвитая - можно из неё отчасти понять общие принципы "из чего мы, люди, сделаны".



> Отношение - это еще не жизнь. Вот это меня больше всего раздражает. Попытка отговорить суицидников путем изменения отношения. Но, изменение отношения - это главный признак безвыходности ситуации.


 Мы видим (чувствуем) окружающий мир нашими органами чувств. Они - не идеальны и субъективны. Информация об окружающем мире проходит через призму наших чувств - своеобразный фильтр. То есть получается, что очень многое зависит именно от того, КАК мы воспринимаем окружающую реальность.



> Для путешествий с удовольствиями нужны деньги. В другом случае см. ответ выше.


 Кто-то про себя матерится, летя первым классом в пятизвёздный отель где-нибудь в Таиланде. А кто-то счастлив ехать автостопом из Красноярска на озеро Байкал без копейки в кармане, с небольшой группой таких же беспечных людей.



> С народом, простым народом, мне чудовищно скучно.


 Сочувствую.



> Но, есть у такой жизни и другая сторона - это чувство, что ты на грани. Чувство жизни, а не рабства. Когда ты пашешь с 9 до 6, то ощущение рабства не покидает тебя. А так, конечно, риск чудовищный. Но... Взамен, есть ощущение жизни, которое многого стоит.


 Рабство - понятие относительное. Если думать в Вашем ключе, но с большим эмоциональным окрасом, то можно придти к заключениям, что мы все так или иначе рабы своих тел, своих инстинктов и т.п.
У природы нет такого понятия, как "рабство". Равно как и понятия "свобода", и еще многих и многих понятий. Есть, опять же, наше отношение и наши ощущения. Наше восприятие. И именно наше восприятие мы высказываем в форме, оперируя такими понятиями, как, например, рабство и свобода.




> Есть, в ней я крутился раньше... Итог - пытался покончить с собой, жить не мог. А теперь, реально, рискую каждый день... Но, к ужасу кончать с собой не хочется. Что со мной????


 Что с Вами? Ну просто Вы такой человек. Вам нужен этот адреналин, и чувства, что Вы испытываете, рискуя.
А кому-то это всё, что надо Вам - не нужно. Кто-то просто мыслит совсем другими категориями, у него другая "точка сборки", и, соответетвенно, другая жизнь.

----------


## Воланд

> Психика и личность подобна телу - она развивается в соответствии с заложенной программой


 ... Которая называется: судьба, рок... Везение. 




> Информация об окружающем мире проходит через призму наших чувств - своеобразный фильтр.


 А чувства формируется, в том числе с оглядкой на внешние раздражители... Палка о двух концах не находите?





> А кто-то счастлив ехать автостопом из Красноярска на озеро Байкал без копейки в кармане, с небольшой группой таких же беспечных людей.


 Понимаете, если как, я Вы выростите в зажиточной советской семье и с падением СССР, окажитесь в среде "простых" людей, которые Вас тихо ненавидят... У вас нету отца, есть мать, которая не блещет умом и никого, кто бы мог помочь - Вы меня поймете. А говно месить, можно и в походах с миллионерами.. Деньги дают иную разницу - разницу в менталитете, поэтому беспечные люди, несильно отличаются культорой от тех кто летит первым классом. А вот обеспеченные, образованные дети, успешных родителей, да - это те люди, которые обладают культурой и воспитанием. С ними можно и без копейки в кармане, автостопом. Но, к сожалению такое бывает только в сказке. А в жизни, либо все... Либо ничего.





> Рабство - понятие относительное. Если думать в Вашем ключе, но с большим эмоциональным окрасом, то можно придти к заключениям, что мы все так или иначе рабы своих тел, своих инстинктов и т.п.


 Рабство - это понятие объективное. Мы рабы и единственное, что помогает нам его изжить - это порабощение других: крепостное право, капитализм... Все это инструменты отдельных личностей по извидению рабства из себя, за счет общества. Других, более моральных рецептов человечество пока ни придумало.



> У природы нет такого понятия, как "рабство".


 Человек уникален. Читайте Канта и  его трансцендентальное доказательство существование бога. Природа и человек - это разные вещи. 






> Что с Вами? Ну просто Вы такой человек. Вам нужен этот адреналин, и чувства, что Вы испытываете, рискуя. И Вы по большей части такой, потому что таким *родились*, то есть это Ваша программа.


 Я таким не родился. Просто если мне сменить эту программу, от меня отвернуться те, люди которые наполняют меня. Потому что я хочу быть в определенном соцклассе, а в силу своей профессии, кризиса, времени рождения, отсутствия блата, в спокойной жизни, я вынужден был бы общаться с беспечными людьми без гроша в кармане. 

А ведь, когда-то бы счастливым журналистом, который бросил профессию, из-за того что не сумел пойти на сделку с совестью. Я бы, все отдал чтобы вернуться в начало 00-х и жить в гармонии, получать нормальную зп. и общаться с теми кто мне близок и интересен. Но, мир испортился и я вынужден жить так как диктует мне жизнь.




> А кому-то это всё, что надо Вам - не нужно. Кто-то просто мыслит совсем другими категориями, у него другая "точка сборки", и, соответетвенно, другая жизнь.


 А что я приобрел. Я хочу пойти с интересной девушкой в ресторан и вынужден там потратить там тыщ 5 рублей. Нет, я могу, конечно не тратить таких денег, но мой социальный статус выдает не только то что я могу купить кого-то, я никого не покупаю. Но, и то что я умнее, чем любой дядя Петя с улицы. И поэтому могу заинтересовать более интересную женщину, чем если бы я сидел в офисе. Но, я живу скромно, у меня даже не своей квартиры в Москве и никогда уже не будет с такими ценами. Для меня деньги - это показатель статуса.  Показатель того что, я не мальчик выросшей практически без опеки родителей, над которым издевались сверстники, так как он не мог дать сдачи. Что я сильный, что я интересный... Это имидж, а то что я ему соответствую, меня тоже не может не радовать... 

Но, я считаю, что не я урод, а общество. Если бы был выбор и не было кризиса, я бы уехал на запад, купил небольшое кафе на берегу моря и жил бы в свое удовольствие. Без нервов, без стрессов. В гармонии.

----------


## Jubei

В общем, понятно всё с Вами. У Вас большие амбиции, но в силу тех или иных причин не реализованные или реализованные не до конца. Отсюда и негативный эмоциональный окрас отношения к жизни. (только не надо мне говорить "спасибо, кэп", после того, как я всё это написал  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ) 
Многие люди и не парятся особо о подобных проблемах, и "рабство" с 9 до 6 в офисе - не так уж для них и плохо.

А Вам я желаю преодолеть преграды и найти-таки своё счастье на берегу моря.

----------


## Воланд

> А Вам я желаю преодолеть преграды и найти-таки своё счастье на берегу моря.


 Работаю ради этого в обе лопатки. Но, боюсь, что все тщетно, в силу объективных факторов, которые были описаны К. Марксом еще 150 лет назад. Социальный лифт при капитализме останавливается в силу закономерного снижения уровня прогресса, что ведет к двум путям. Либо начала нового средневековья (читайте Бердяева), либо наступления коммунизма. Ну, коммунизма не наступит, а второй вариант чреват, тем что, те кто родился в нужном социальном классе, теперь обеспечили своих детей, внуков и прочих родственников, а остальные будут на них горбатиться, тогда как западное общество, в данном случае вынуждено будет рано или поздно, либо деградировать до аналогичного средневековому, либо разрушится, что в общем то одно и тоже. 

Перспективы, в целом не радужные.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я сегодня опять переругивалась с начальством. вчера я публично созналась, что храню в офисе коньяк, потом заявила, что мне здесь надоело и я  ищу новую интересную работу. сегодня я выдала, что  меня загнали в угол и я работаю только потому что в скором времени мне нужен будет кредит на большую сумму, а у человека, работающего три года в крупной организации, шансы получить кредит гораздо выше,чем у безработного. а потом я  отпросила двух сотрудниц домой на час пораньше со словами, что если кто-то нас поймает,  мы скажем, что перепутали  в графике время работы и случайно, я несколько раз уже так делала и  все прокатывало. ну у меня-то по часам раб.день закончился, а  им еще полтора часа сидеть нужно было.
надоело(((каждый день одно и тоже(((никаких возможностей для роста((((пробиваются те, кто не хамит начальству, а в рот ему смотрит и  распускает сплетни.  и наличие мозга тут роли никакой не влияет. в крупных компаниях принцип примерно звучит так:"зачем тебе таблица умножения, ты же так хорошо считаешь на пальцах до десяти". это только на словах мы мега компания. команда млять... к черту этот кредит, буду просто так хамить...один хрен до нового года точно не уволят.

----------


## Гражданин

я уволился нах,безработный на полную ставку. Но думаю, что учиться лучше не стану((

----------


## огрызок тепла

так долго сообщение сочиняло, а оно исчезло.
если коротко. на меня начальник смежного отдела написал жалобу с какими-то идиотскими требованиями и отправил ее не только моему руководителю, но еще и коммерческому и техническому директору. баба блять, а вроде мужчина уже и не дурак. нах так делать? после разбора полетов и общения со своим начальником написала встречную служебку с противоположными требованиями и подкрепила ее  регламентами, схемами работы и документацией.
дожили(((а я ведь этому человеку верила как себе. а  сейчас это просто удар  в спину. так ему и сказала, переслав ему под грифом секретно служебку, которую отправила своему начальнику. ну так. чтоб  знал, я же честная. ну и чтоб понял, что  зря он со мной связывается. я все равно выкручусь

----------


## псилоциб

> так долго сообщение сочиняло, а оно исчезло.
> если коротко. на меня начальник смежного отдела написал жалобу с какими-то идиотскими требованиями и отправил ее не только моему руководителю, но еще и коммерческому и техническому директору. баба блять, а вроде мужчина уже и не дурак. нах так делать? после разбора полетов и общения со своим начальником написала встречную служебку с противоположными требованиями и подкрепила ее  регламентами, схемами работы и документацией.
> дожили(((а я ведь этому человеку верила как себе. а  сейчас это просто удар  в спину. так ему и сказала, переслав ему под грифом секретно служебку, которую отправила своему начальнику. ну так. чтоб  знал, я же честная. ну и чтоб понял, что  зря он со мной связывается. я все равно выкручусь


  Начальнику смежного отдела просто надо дать понять, что теперь пусть и он ожидает удара в спину. И разъяснить тупому барану, что это теперь в создавшейся ситуации (им же созданной) будет вполне справедливо и адекватно.  :Smile:  Жаль только что как-то по-другому нельзя, но что поделаешь -  таковые у нас люди.  :Frown: 
 Такие отношения на работе крайне распространены, ибо Россия давно уже превратилась в гнилой "курятник" с соответствующим законом - "заклюй ближнего, насри на нижнего".
 Всё дело в нас самих - испорченных гламуром и капитализмом жителях несчастной несуразной страны: если мы будем так и далее относиться друг к другу, то ничего кроме ножей в спину со всех сторон друг от друга получать больше не будем в жизни. Так в своё время пала некогда могущественнейшая Римская Империя, так и мы сгинем, если не изменимся!

----------


## Дима_

> так долго сообщение сочиняло, а оно исчезло.


 Писать лучше в блокноте txt.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Интересно, что такое невезение. Не являясь почитателем оккультных наук, тем не менее сам удивляюсь тому, что происходит со мной. Слишком много математических совпадений не в мою пользу. Зато можно объяснить людское поведение их одержимостью. То накатают жалобу, то собирают досье. Замы начальника какую только чушь не выдумывают обо мне. Вызывали к главному. Разбирались. Оказалось, 80% проблем не мои проблемы. Вроде уладилось. А недавно опять хрень какая-то на объекте в моей зоне ответственности. Как будто этим вредителям кто-то нашептывает на ухо, кому г-о подложить. Увольняться не собираюсь. Буду работать  на зло. Пусть хоть от яда лопнут.

----------


## огрызок тепла

как я тебя понимаю. так знакомо все это. мне несколько раз предлагали уйти по хорошему, чтоб по статье не швырнули. на что я всегда отвечала, что давайте по статье. придраться-то не к чему. не знаю, с чем это связано. может быть, конкуренции боятся. да только вот за три года в этой компании как сидела на одном месте, так и сижу. может быть, есть смысл поменять компанию тогда? просто я так привыкла уже здесь работать.

----------


## псилоциб

> как я тебя понимаю. так знакомо все это. мне несколько раз предлагали уйти по хорошему, чтоб по статье не швырнули. на что я всегда отвечала, что давайте по статье. придраться-то не к чему. не знаю, с чем это связано. может быть, конкуренции боятся. да только вот за три года в этой компании как сидела на одном месте, так и сижу. может быть, есть смысл поменять компанию тогда? просто я так привыкла уже здесь работать.


  Может и есть смысл поменять компанию, а может и нет... Сейчас ведь практически везде змеюшник. Все хотят друг друга подставить, вместо того чтобы помогать друг другу как положено в нормальном человеческом обществе. 
У меня есть опыт длительного и очень тяжелого противостояния со скотским начальством. Тоже хотели выдавить с работы. Я держался за работу, буквально вцепившись зубами, пока по счастливой случайности не подвернулась новая более оплачиваемая работа. Но держаться пришлось около 1 года - целый год ежедневных скандалов, издевательств, попыток подстав, попыток на чём-то подловить. Нервов потрачена была уйма. 
Вообще чтобы успешно противостоять начальству мало хорошо знать трудовое законодательство (этого мне не занимать), мало не бояться того, что тебе просто запортят трудовую книжку, тут необходима ещё и дьявольская хитрость. Искусство тонкого намёка - "типа я-то уйду да только вот вместо меня тут же придёт налоговая проверка вместе с прокуратурой - вам оно надо?" и тому подобное в этом роде - это частенько охлаждало пыл начальника-дебила. Искусство находить связи с врагами твоего начальства - деваться некуда, это я даже не считаю предательством, ибо скотина вполне заслужила удар в спину, коли скотину не можешь одолеть в лобовой атаке. Искусство сбора компромата и всякого рода секретных документов также пригодится - найти нужные документы и передать нужным людям. Приходилось и с диктофончиком ходить в кабинет к начальству - а что поделаешь?!  Искусство настраивать людей против начальства (вообще-то учитывая менталитет нашего народа - это крайне сложно сделать). Искусство распознавать стукачей и водить их за нос и даже пользоваться их "услугами" для того чтобы что-то донести до начальства такое, что ударит по враждебной стратегии начальства в отношении тебя, сорвав некоторые планы. 
Кстати, уже работая на другом месте мы вместе с врагами бывшего начальника всё же сковырнули эту тварь с должности - хоть практического смысла в этом уже и не было лично для меня, но зато было моральное удовлетворение от того, что скотина 50-ти лет от роду так и не сумела найти работу после потери должности, а до пенсии-то далеко!  Самое-то интересное - сколько народу искренне радовалось данному факту помимо меня... 

Но с другой стороны..... Так эта вся грызня уже до смерти надоела. :Frown:  Ведь по-человечески понимаешь, что так быть не должно. Окружающий мир просто заставляет тебя отращивать клыки и вцепаться в глотки других людей аки питбуль (эти люди сами-то в этом и виноваты - ну не трогай ты человека и не получишь питбуля). ...... Неправильно всё это. 

P.S.: А вам, Огрызок Тепла, судя по всему, надо готовиться к тому, что будут более серьёзные попытки применения к Вам пунктов 3, 5-7 статьи 81 Трудового кодекса РФ, ежели вышестоящее начальство действительно по-настоящему захочет Вас бортануть с работы. У меня есть опыт сопротивления таким попыткам и я могу через личку бесплатно поделиться некоторыми хитростями (из чисто идейных соображений - чем больше народ будет сопротивляться буржуям, начальникам и прочим работодателям, тем лучше).

----------


## огрызок тепла

да нет. по этим статьям не бортанут. я аккуратна очень. и работаю в этой компании, которая еще и холдинг с кучей филиалов по россии, уже три года. зубы у меня уже выросли. кстати, на диктофончик угрозы я тоже записывала.дисциплинарных взысканий у меня нет, все регламенты я прекрасно знаю.  и трудовой кодекс читала и временами намекаю на знание законов и порядка.

----------


## псилоциб

> да нет. по этим статьям не бортанут. я аккуратна очень. и работаю в этой компании, которая еще и холдинг с кучей филиалов по россии, уже три года. зубы у меня уже выросли. кстати, на диктофончик угрозы я тоже записывала.дисциплинарных взысканий у меня нет, все регламенты я прекрасно знаю.  и трудовой кодекс читала и временами намекаю на знание законов и порядка.


  Всё правильно. Так и надо. Главное показывать зубы очень вежливо, как бы слегка намекая. Вежливо, но твёрдо и спокойно, чтобы не видели страха. 
Судя по всему, Вы работаете в хорошей  серьёзной компании, а как правило на такие места очень много народу метит, да и ещё каждый кого-то своего желает протолкнуть - так что Вам наверное расслабляться там нельзя, не то - съедят.
Что же касается выталкивания по вышеприведённым мною нормам трудового законодательства, то по таким статьям выталкивали всех - от пьяного дворника (которого может быть и оставили бы на работе, но он же больше валяется во дворе нежели метёт двор) до финансового директора, которого за руку никак не поймаешь - ворует слишком грамотно, но и оставлять его на работе - смерти подобно...... Так что, хоть Вам там и виднее, но всё же будьте осторожнее. 
А вообще если всё очень по-хитрому делать, то бывали случаи восстановления на работе через суд даже после увольнения по собственному желанию (такая судебная практика в России есть, пусть очень мало, но есть). :Wink:

----------


## огрызок тепла

а сегодня руководитель смежного отдела признал, что он был не прав. я его за язык не тянула. так и сказал, был не прав. правда, он мне это сказал, там только один человек был рядом. но мне и не надо, чтоб он встал в центр офиса и  собрав вокруг себя народ делал такие признания. вот за что я его ценю, так это за то, что он умеет признавать свои ошибки. а еще в ходе разговора он сказал тому, кто рядом был, что на самом деле нас связывают теплые и дружеские отношения, которые иногда это...как его...охладевают чтоли...или как там...ну как-то так. на что я ему сказала, что он щас доболтается и я его вообще укушу. вообщем конфликт с руководителем смежного отдела исчерпан. а вот что делать со своим непосредственным руководителем я еще не придумала...
может, все-таки написать заявление?"прошу уволить меня против моего желания, т. к. дальнейшая работа в данном коллективе ведет к профессиональной деградации"

----------


## псилоциб

> может, все-таки написать заявление?"прошу уволить меня против моего желания, т. к. дальнейшая работа в данном коллективе ведет к профессиональной деградации"


  Оригинально!  :Smile:  И уволить не уволишь по такому заявлению и оставлять на работе как-то уже и нельзя!  :Big Grin: 
А если серьёзно то самой Вам лучше не идти на обострение ситуации с начальством. Это я уже по опыту знаю - пока не прижали как следует лучше особо не выпендриваться на руководство. Но и садиться себе на шею тоже не стоит позволять. Очень тонкий баланс отношений должен быть и в целях поддержания такового необходима особая хитрость подчинённого.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Сегодня у нас день рождения одной стукачихи и к ней прутся даже из других отделов с подарками. Моя хата с краю во всех отношениях. Этих опализов бесит моё фиолетовое отношение. Пока что моя тактика честно исполнять обязанности без проколов, чтоб не нуждаться в покровительстве коррупционеров. Это так унизительно пресмыкаться, кажется, что в самом деле становишься на колени и лижешь опу.

----------


## Гражданин

для меня теперь работа лишь способ убить время и на время забыть про терзаемые мысли ,хотя и на работе от перепадов морального состояния не убежать, коллеги(бывшие, я уволился так то во второй декаде ноября, просто зовут, когда надо кого-то подменить) отмечают это,что мол я улыбаюсь и покалываю, а потом молчу с угрюмым видов. из минусов, что придется в субботу в очередной раз находится на работе с 8 утра до 1 часу ночи( 1:30 если обратно на служебном такси), из плюсов-общение с многочисленными посетителями, несмотря на то, что зачастую  сводится стандартному набору фраз идеального обслуживания, за смену видишь сотни лиц,видишь людей, собственная изоляция не так ощутима. временно.

----------


## LuckyRider

А *псилоциб* ведь прав. Относительно общественно-политического строя.
И про диктофончик - хорошая мысль.
Я работаю с 18 лет. без работы себя не представляю.
Но в последние годы вижу, как государство в лице своих чиновников, изводит профессиональные кадры. Кого выдавливает "по собственному", а кого и вообще со свету сживает. Я не стесняюсь сказать, что мне страшно. Страшно стать следующим, кого выкинут. 
Хотя.. если уволят, то это наверно позволит найти что-то поспокойнее.
А насчет политики, вспомните, например, Лескова. Ну все же в школе читали.
Эпизод из одного произведения. Там про пугачевщину было.
Короче, была добрая барынька, которая крепостных жалела, и вообще, любовью пользовалась. Так вот восставшие крестьяне ее... повесили, но при этом плакали.
Или припомните слова Че Гевары: "революцию без стрельбы не делают".
Такие дела.

----------


## Вадим

Я НЕНАВИЖУ РАБОТАТЬ , ПОТОМУ ЧТО РАБОТА ОТ СЛОВА РАБ. Заниматься любимым делом другой, разговор . А когда делаеш что то из под палки ,по гзоту в строго отведенное время чувствуеш себя морально таким нечтожеством что выть хочется , особенно когда за это платят граши. Но жизнь к сожалению несовершенна и работать иногда блин преходится, только бы подальше от начальства ,Хотя все равно дерьмище полное .

----------


## псилоциб

> Я НЕНАВИЖУ РАБОТАТЬ , ПОТОМУ ЧТО РАБОТА ОТ СЛОВА РАБ. Заниматься любимым делом другой, разговор . А когда делаеш что то из под палки ,по гзоту в строго отведенное время чувствуеш себя морально таким нечтожеством что выть хочется , особенно когда за это платят граши. Но жизнь к сожалению несовершенна и работать иногда блин преходится, только бы подальше от начальства ,Хотя все равно дерьмище полное .


  Это всё так! .................. Просто хочется иногда взломать на хер всю социальную систему, чтобы те кто на нашем горбу построил своё счастье, полетели бы на дно, вкусив облом по полной программе. 
Кстати, заметьте, в Египте сейчас вовсю громят богатые кварталы - у нас в России в новостях на этом стараются не акцентировать внимание (останавливаясь больше на чисто политической подоплёке), чтоб пример оказался не шибко заразительным.....  Наши богатые суки понимают чем им это грозит, ежели и у нас такая заваруха начнётся. 
А что нам-то терять? Сраную жизнь - пахать от рассвета до заката, пока "честные предприниматели" наслаждаются жизнью? Ну "расчкачаем мы лодку", нам-то простым людям от этого что страшного? - это пусть богачи боятся...

----------


## Вадим

С  другой стороны если ты будеш заниматься любимым делом по хорошому оно должно преносить доход и разве это не частное предпринемательство ? Я невижу собственно в частном предпренимательстве нечего плохого ,другой вопрос на каких условиях оно организуется . Если  ИП старается платить работникам как можно меньше ,в идеале неплотить вобще а требует дофига всего и отношение еще как дерьму собачьему . Но это фелосовский вопрос вобщем .

----------


## Вадим

Думаю что насилие это невыход , оно только порадит ответное насилие хаос и разруху ( но это чисто мое мнение) Сестему надо рушить изнутри а не снаружи . Кстати а ты разве нехотел бы быть богатым , жить в достатке и без проблем , ездить на красивой машине , носить хорошую одежду и т.д. ,разве нет?

----------


## Дима_

> Просто хочется иногда взломать на хер всю социальную систему, чтобы те кто на нашем горбу построил своё счастье, полетели бы на дно, вкусив облом по полной программе.


 Реализовать бы это на практике!



> Сестему надо рушить изнутри а не снаружи .


 Для этого надо иметь свою партию, типа Единая Россия или ЛДПР, тогда может быть получится, и то не факт!



> Кстати а ты разве нехотел бы быть богатым , жить в достатке и без проблем , ездить на красивой машине , носить хорошую одежду и т.д. ,разве нет?


 У богачей тоже не так сладко, им прятаться надо, в любой момент могут пулю в лоб пустить, надежные друзья вряд ли есть, при таком богатстве друг не нужен, а хочется ещё больше себе захапать.

----------


## Вадим

Вобще знаеш есть четкое определение богатству, это то сколько ты сможеш прожить неработая и вобще ничего неделая. Как прожить , это уже другой вопрос , ездить на бентли и отдыхать на островах или ходить пешком и прогуливаться в блежайшем сквере это вопрос уровня богатства. К примеру если у тебя есть стабильный гарантированый доход  пусть 30000 рублей в месяц и ты при этом палец о палец неудоряеш то ТЫ БОГАТЫЙ.

----------


## nameleon

Да я с обой согласен.... пахать на дяду.... в падлу. а жрать хочется. а куда деваться ???   в нашем бешеной стране ??

----------


## Воланд

> Да я с обой согласен.... пахать на дяду.... в падлу. а жрать хочется. а куда деваться ???   в нашем бешеной стране ??


 Я сам стал дядей и работают на меня... :Big Grin: :
Только теперь, я работаю не на дядю... А на:
- Сотрудников правоохранительных органов;
- Чиновников;
- Налоговиков;
- Государство. 

Коррупция рулит   :Frown:   Куда деваться? Становитесь бизнесменом... Если сейчас приходится "играть на одном смычке" у дяди.  То в другом случае надо научиться давать и пахать на многих дядь одновременно... 

Нет в жизни счастья... :Smile:

----------


## roby

есть в жизни счастье) просто не там ищешь
я знаю только одного человека из моего окружения, который был бы доволен своей работой, и заработком
это очень редко встречается, и ему безумно повезло, я считаю
в большинстве своем мы все не довольны нашей работой, но и как в работе, так и в жизни, отрицательный моментов можно найти очень много, куда важнее положительное замечать
жизнь ценить надо, в любом случае, она одна нам дана )

----------


## Игорёк

Мне моя работа нравится, единственное что не нравится - маленькая зарплата. Вот если бы она была побольше % этак но 70, было бы все отлично.

----------

